# (Inactive) Psion's Return to the Tomb of Horrors (IC)



## Psion (Dec 28, 2006)

*This is the in-character thread for Psion's Return to the Tomb of Horrors game. Please see the OOC thread for extended OOC discussions.*

[sblock=Directory]
Main Threads:

*Rogues Gallery Thread*
*Organization/Recruiting (ORG) Thread*
*Out of Character (OOC) Thread*
*In Character (IC) Thread* (This thread)
Important Posts:

*Character Generation Guidelines*
*Conduct of Game*
*House Rules and Rulings*
*Approved and Banned Classes list*
*Deities List*
*Campaign Resources/Books*
[/sblock]

*The Tale Begins...*

The major city in the region is Bluffside. Bluffside has been primarily fed by sea trade and trade from the Dragon Sands to the south. However, settlements have been expanding across the north end of the continent of Escurus. Prospects for north-bound land trade have been limited, but recently, some mountain passes have been cleared of hostiles.

[sblock=OOC](this is an activity that your characters may have been involved with.)[/sblock]

The northern coast of the continent Escurus is populated by squabbling petty kingdoms. Your characters may have been involved in battles on behalf of what has become known as the Western Alliance, a small array of client states allied with Bluffside.

At the behest of your patrons, faiths, or allies, you are tasked to travel to Blackston, a small but growing trade town on one of the rivers just on the other side of the mountains from Bluffside. There have been strange occurances in the area: appearances of ghastly creatures, kidnappings, and mutilations. This could be due to cults, warlords, or renegade mages that you have run afoul in the past.

Blackston is the seat of a rogue principality that broke off from the nearby kingdom of Indevica. Its small size and remote location have kept it fairly safe from attentions of its parent nation and rival nations and warbands. However, its growing role in trade and transport might be changing that.

*Gathering at Khale's*

The erstwhile companions have agreed to gather in Blackston to set about their investigation of the events at hand. Lodgings have been secured for the party at an inn and tavern called Khale’s Place, the largest inn in the city. Khale’s lies on the riverfront near the bazaar.

As you arrive at Khale’s, you think it none too soon. As dusk draws close, an unseasonable chill blows up from the south, accompanied by a mist that seems to blanket the river and its banks for many miles.

The decor in Khale’s reflects the nature of much of the river-working clientèle. Decorations include riverboat replicas, thick hawsers arranged decoratively, supporting column make up to look like sail masts, paddles on the wall, and the like. The bar itself resembles the prow of a riverboat.

[sblock=OOC]
Please feel free to describe your arrival and meeting at this time. Discuss details about how you might know each other in the OOC thread.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 28, 2006)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Opening the door to the inn's common room and admitting himself to the warmth of the tavern, Peja closes the door behind himself and stamps his booted feet to divest himself of some of the town's mud.  Wrapping his yellow cloak protectively around his trunk to ward off the chill of the day, Peja shivers then looks about the common room to find a vacant seat.  

Settling on an empty table for six in the middle of the room near the hearth, the dwarf seats himself, orders an ale, and settles in to wait for the others to arrive, privately counting his anticipated companions to himself, _"Doorgath.  Ari...Arirorumvorax...no...Aribella..blast it, Ariwhatsit?  Ari'll have to do for her.  Spunky thing, wonder what mischief she's been up to of late?  And whether it'll require sorting out after she arrives."_ 

With a chuckle of anticipation, Peja has a sip of his brew and sits, waiting for the others.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 28, 2006)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager] The door of the tavern opens and a big and tall dwarf make his entrance.
Har-har-har, Peja, ye old wolf, how'r you faring????
 Ummm?? Stop pestering me, tall and funny-looking guard, I'm bringing Reisha where I want...
The guard shivers as a gargantuan creature behind him roars her approval. A savage-looking bear big as a wagon sits down and smells the interior of the tavern. The visitors look alarmed.

 Bwa-ha, c'mon, don't fear little Raisha here. She as good as a wolf...umm...well, maybe ye won't understand this. Stay here Raisha,  and please don't eat anyone. Har-har, just kiddin' , old man, go on your duty.

Doorgath closes the door and approaches Peja. As soon as he sees the beer his face shines with enthusiasm.

"BEEEEEEEEER"


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 30, 2006)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel Kalumar ambles up to the tavern where the sounds of merriment inside are unabated despite the gloom of the fog... And a ridiculusly large bear outside.  He eyes it warily for a moment, but it does not seem to be eating passers by, and seems to match the description that Peja has mentioned for Doorgath's bear.  

"This must be the place then", he thinks to himself as he stoops a bit to enter.  Being a Goliath, that was just par for the course.  "No humans ever built big enough. . .  Well at least it was better than the contortions that he had to undergo when visiting the dwrven areas. heh."

Inside he instantly spots Peja, with a drink of course, and another Dwarf who almost surely must be Doorgath.  

He notes to himself, "Well thats three of us then...  I thought there would be at least two more.  No matter.   We will probably not start until morning anyway, plenty of time for them to arrive."

He walks over to their table and says, "Peja!  Glad to see you.  And you must be Doorgath.  Greetings unto you as well (nods).  "I am  Garrel Kalumar, priest of  Enaul."  And then proceeds to pull up a chair given that the usual introducitons are now out of way.


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 30, 2006)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

Once more the door opens, and a slender woman enters, accompanied by small tendrils of the mist outside. She smiles as she sees the dwarves sitting together, and the serpentine scales only accentuate the exotic beauty of her features.

"I'm terribly sorry I'm late," Ari says, taking a seat with them. "I was dicing with some fellows down by the docks, and they were so pleasant I just lost track of time."

She turns her attention to the goliath seated with them. "My name is Ariornvuraurix Turalisj Thurkear," she says, extending a hand. "But please, call me Ari. All my friends do."


----------



## Psion (Dec 30, 2006)

[sblock=Doorgath]
As mentioned in the OOC thread, a Dire Bear is aversive to going inside and would probably cause some damage entering if he tried. I'm going to assume for the moment he is outdoors[/sblock]

As the evening wears on and the chill sets in, a barhand stokes up the fire. The fog you saw rolling in is now thick, and the mist clings to the windows.

As night sets in, you gather round and share pleasantries, you glance up as a large fellow in dockworker’s garb opens the door to exit Khale’s. Beyond the doorway lies a dense fog like a physical barrier. The man waves a brief goodbye to the barkeep, then steps out into the foggy night. His form is dimly visible for a few seconds as he stands just outside, still illuminated by the light of the tavern. 

Suddenly, the man’s figure is _jerked_ forward, drawn almost instantly out of sight into swirling whiteness by an unseen force! What can oly be the man’s voice screams out, "What the. . . By the Lords of Light! No, let go of me! Oh no, no, NOOOOOOO . . ." His last piercing scream seems cut off as if by a knife’s edge, plunging the tavern and the night beyond into utter silence.

All the locals in the taproom sit in stunned silence for a few silence, after which a frightened babble of voices breaks out:
"What was that?"
"Did you see that"
"Something's out in the fog!"
"It got Caspan!"


What do you do?


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 30, 2006)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

"By the scales!" Ari exclaims. "What was that?" She picks up her spear and heads for the door to see if there is anything she can do for the poor fellow. If the fog is too thick to see clearly, she will move cautiously, listening for any signs of danger.

[sblock=Psion]
I'll assume that Ari's Quickening of the Blood for today was a meditation on Chronepsis the Silent, giving her +7 to her Listen checks and the use of the Silent Spell feat for the day.

Also, I should mention that each day, after learning her spells, she casts _superior resistance_ on herself, giving her a +6 on all saves for 24 hours -- so in essence, unless something stops her from being able to follow her routine that day, her saves are actually 6 higher than indicated in the Rogue's Gallery.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 30, 2006)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]
Doorgath stares for a moment ar the swirling fog outside the door, as if he doesn't really understand what happened, then he looks suddenly alarmed.
"Reisha!!! What's happening, boy??? Are you well??? Reisha!"
His face shows anger, as he walks towards the open door, mumbling "stupid magic mischieves"
As he approaches it, he stops for a moment, saying some strange words and making a gesture with his left hand. Then he storms out, shouting "PEJA, I may need backup"

[sblock=Psion]Casting Freedom of Movement
Spot +24, Listen +24[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 30, 2006)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> His face shows anger, as he walks towards the open door, mumbling "stupid magic mischieves"
> As he approaches it, he stops for a moment, saying some strange words and making a gesture with his left hand. Then he storms out, shouting "PEJA, I may need backup"




[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel no sooner has time to exchange greatings with the attractive Ari then trouble seems to break out.

Figuring this must be something to do with all the reports of trouble they were sent to sort out he quips with grin, "We are suppose to get to sleep before trouble starts.  Please Mr. Bad Guy we want a do over."

Even though Doorgath called for Peja, Garrel figures sneaky mysterious dangerous things are right up his ally...  he gets up quietly (kinda odd for a guy in adamantine full plate) and makes his way defensvely to the door, with his bow ready, to see what can be seen.

[sblock="rulez"]
spot 22, darkvision, see invisible
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Dec 30, 2006)

[sblock=Garrel]The fog is too thick for Darkvision to be of much use[/sblock]

You don't proceed far from the inn when you come upon the grisly remains of the dockworker; in the fog you almost stumble over it. The body lies in a pool of spreading blood. One leg has been torn out, and the corpse's head looks half bitten of. 

Before you have time to examine further, Doorgoth's companion joins you as it emits an agitated snarl. Looking up, you notice multiple dark shapes emerging from the fog. As they approach, some of you notice that the figures appear as rotting remains of drowned humans:








[sblock=Initiative]
Ari (22)
Doorgath (16) 
Garrel (9) 
Peja (4) 

Ari's up. CB said she'd be out this weekend, so we'll see if anything's left by the time her init rolls around.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 30, 2006)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

After a welcoming evening spent enjoying the heat of the hearth, and catching up with old acquaintances, Peja's toes are just starting to warm and sensation beginning to tingle in the big toe of his right foot from an old frostbite wound when Caspan exits.  Peja lifts a finger to hail a silent but amiable goodbye to the human dockworker as he exits.  Halfway through tilting back his tankard to empty the mug's contents into his belly, Caspan's screams echo out through the thick fog.  Peja quietly sets down his mug, the clay of the tankard scraping on the wooden table.  Sitting up in his seat by a degree, the middle-aged dwarf frowns at the fog thickly clinging to Khale's windows.  _Shoulda paid it mind earlier, not natural, that._

With first Ari, and then Doorgath and Garrel rising from the table, Peja is the last to stand.  Having traveled from Bluffside and not having had an opportunity yet to divest himself of his uncomfortable full plate, Peja rises from the table, feeling more than a little ridiculous wearing so much outlandish regalia.  _Need to take this blasted armor off.  Too heavy._  With a grunt, Peja marches behind the others, making for the door and the fog.

[sblock=Combat action]20 ft movement at least to door or into fog if possible.  If Peja sees undead, he will attempt to turn them.  Turn undead 1d20+4 [+2 Cha, +2 synergy from Know (rel)] determines HD of most powerful undead Peja can turn.  Phylactery of undead turning grants him cleric level 18.  Turning dmg 2d6+20 [cleric 14, +4 phylactery, +2 Cha] determines how many HD total Peja can turn.  If no undead are seen, then Peja will double move into the fog to get to either his friends or to Caspan.  Friends first, though.[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 30, 2006)

Shocked by the carnage in front of her, Ari lashes out instinctively at the waterlogged corpses that approach, firing a spell into their midst. They are an affront to the natural cycles of life and death, and with her daily meditations still fresh in her mind she wants to put an end to them as quickly as possible.

[SBLOCK=ooc]
If the creatures are clustered together, she casts Chain Lightning, 13d6 damage to zombie in middle, then 1/2 damage to up to 13 other zombies within 30' of the target. REF for half. Overkill? Maybe. Ari's upset! 

If there are fewer than 3 zombies within 30' of one another, she'll use Blast of Force on the nearest one, a ranged touch attack that does 5d6 damage, FORT or be knocked prone.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Dec 30, 2006)

Ari's bolt of lightning lashes out to first one, and then all of the creatures. Their bodies momentarily twitch and become marked with chars where the electricity caressed their bodies, but after the lightning fades, they resume their menacing march forwards.

[sblock=Rolls]
Ari's chain lightning (13d6=37) 

You can roll these sorts of things at invisible castle yourself if you wish. Just link them here.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Anyone with Knowledge (Religion)]
Make a roll to determine the nature of these creatures.
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 30, 2006)

[sblock=Know (religion)]16.    1d20+15, and I got a 16.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=803710[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 30, 2006)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]
As soon as he sees that Rasha's ok, Doorgath seems to relax a little, even if now he faces a revealed enemy.
"So, it seems you'r resistant to magic, ugly corpses. Let's see if you like this"
Doorgath concentrates and slowly begins to cast a spell.

[sblock=Psion]Drop Aspect of the earth hunter for Summon natural ally VI. Summon a Huge Fire Elemental in the middle of the undeads. Remember augment summoning and augment elemental feats[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 31, 2006)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel looks at the undead and says, "Of course undead sailors would pick a bar to attack..."

Garrel takes time to activate blink and readies himself in front of Peja, Ari and Doorgath just in case they try to get to the casters.  Full defense this round.


----------



## Psion (Dec 31, 2006)

As Doorgath begins a chant to pull the power of nature itself to aid him, Garrel begins flickering and stands ready to meet the onrushing abominations. Peja arrives at the scene to see the sight of undead creatures before him, and holds out his holy symbol as he incants to his deity.

[sblock=Peja's checks]
Peja's turning level check (1d20+4=24) 
Affects up to 22 HD creatures
Peja's turn damage (2d6+20=31)
[/sblock]

The nearest 5 creatures shriek as they are blasted from existence.

Five remaining creatures scatter among the 4 companions and Doorgath's bear companion.
The party evades the meager onslaught of the creatures but can feel an eerie cold clinging to them.

[sblock=Ari...]You're up[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 31, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> The nearest 5 creatures shriek as they are blasted from existence.
> 
> Five remaining creatures scatter among the 4 companions and Doorgath's bear companion.
> The party evades the meager onslaught of the creatures but can feel an eerie cold clinging to them.
> ...




[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel queues up with a swift cast grave strike, 1 round of insta haste from his boots and swings away at the baddies...

[sblock="rulez"]
Morning Star, L   25/20/15   2d6+11   P/B   20x2       Adamantine, spell GMW +4 magic

all of the followigng apply so +3 AB, no AC dex for target, 20% miss chance, +4d6 damage and plus one swing at best AB

Blinking adds: 20% chance to Miss, +2 AB, No dex for target, +4d6 sneak damage (<= 30')
Haste adds: +1 AB, +1 attack at highest AB
Sneak Attack: adds +2 to hit, +4d6 damage when flanking (<= 30')
[/code]
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Dec 31, 2006)

As the creature's slam flies past Garrel, he lays into it with four mighty blows of his own, though one attack slides through the creatures harmlessly due to Garrel's defensive magic. No consequence, thinks Garrel, as the remaining three strikes were more than enough to finish the creature off.

[sblock=Rolls]
Garrel attacks (1d20+26=44, 1d20+26=27, 1d20+21=33, 1d20+16=36)
Blink miss rolls for Garrel (1d100=61, 1d100=60, 1d100=3, 1d100=39)
Garrel's damage rolls (6d6+11=35, 6d6+11=31, 6d6+11=28)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Next Up]
Doorgath, Ari, Peja, you may act at your leisure.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 1, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]

As a roaring column of fire appears at the back of the undead corpses, Doorgath grins. The elemental slams his fists upon the nearest enemy, among a cloud of flames
[sblock=fire elemental]
Full attack: 2 slams +21, 2d8+8 bludgeoning, 2d8 fire damage, reflex save dc 24 or catch fire for 1d4 round[/sblock]

Then the dwarf raises his hand and shouts:
D'ya like that???? Let's add some more fire!!!!
As he brings down his hand, a second column of blazing flames hits down from the sky, scorching the undeads.

[sblock=flame strike]
damage=50, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=805102
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jan 1, 2007)

As he completes his spell, a living flame swirls to life before him. The pillar of flame lashes out with fiery appendages at the waterlogged corpse. The heat of the fire elemental causes the cold water to explode into a burst of steam as it is ripped apart.

Doorgath turns to the shambling corpse in front of Peja and unleashes another spell, bringing down a column of flame on the creature. In another burst of steam and holy fire, the creature crumbles.

[sblock=Next up]
Ari, Peja, act at your leisure.

Two creatures remain. One on Ari, one on Reisha.
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 1, 2007)

Peja, who from Khale's doorway watched Ari unleash a fury of chain lightening, figures the charmingly volatile lass can ably handle her own threat and moves over to Reisha to aid the hulking bear.  With all the force he can muster after a long day's march and the sudden onslaught of walking dead, Peja thrusts his walking stick at the undead creature attacking Reisha.

[sblock=Psion]Move and attack.  +1 Quarterstaff of Undead Bane.  Attack +14, 3d6+5 dmg vs undead.  If Peja does not have to move more than 5 feet to attack the undead on Reisha, then he will take his full attack option.  Full attack +14/+9, 3d6+5 dmg vs undead.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jan 1, 2007)

Peja moves to repulse the creature accosting Ari. The creature, already charred from having taken the bulk of Ari's electrical fury, collapses under the first blow from Peja's blessed staff.

[sblock=Next up]
Ari.

There's one creature left, on Reisha (Doorgath's Dire Bear companion.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 1, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel queues up with a normal action and swings away at the baddies he can reach...

[sblock="rulez"]
Morning Star, L   25/20/15   2d6+11   P/B   20x2       Adamantine, spell GMW +4 magic

Only blinking applies so +2 AB, no AC dex for target, 20% miss chance

Blinking adds: 20% chance to Miss, +2 AB, No dex for target, +4d6 sneak damage (<= 30')
Haste adds: +1 AB, +1 attack at highest AB
Sneak Attack: adds +2 to hit, +4d6 damage when flanking (<= 30')
[/code]
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jan 1, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
It occurs to me Reisha never acted, and there's no reason it wouldn't maul a creature right in front of it.
[/sblock]

Reisha fiercely snarls as it grabs the undead creature with both paws and mauls it. The undead creature lasts longer than the human it once was ever would have, but nonetheless, the necromantic energies holding the creature together do not prevail.

There are no more undead creatures that you can see or otherwise sense. What do you do?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 2, 2007)

Ari will move to the fallen man who left the inn and see if there is any chance of saving his life. If so, she will call one of the clerics over; otherwise, she will return to her companions.

[SBLOCK=roll]
Ari rolls a Heal check of 21 -- http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=806693[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Jan 2, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Ari will move to the fallen man who left the inn and see if there is any chance of saving his life. If so, she will call one of the clerics over; otherwise, she will return to her companions.




One leg has been torn out, and the corpse's head looks half bitten of. He's dead.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 2, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=806864

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja frowns at the fallen form of the undead creature in front of Ari.  Crossing a few steps to stoop to examine the dead dockworker, Peja has a look at the man's wounds.  Standing back up with a grunt, Peja says, "We'll want to burn these bodies, lest they come back a second time to feed."  The dwarven priest of Delundar toes the dead dockworker.  "This one especially, and soon.  I've seen men killed and come back lit with undeath themselves in a matter of hours.  It's as if they're animated by a thousand crawling grubs, they way their bodies jerk and swag.  Fire is what we want.  It'll burn away any chance of pestilence."


----------



## Psion (Jan 2, 2007)

To Peja, these appear to be wights, and powerful ones. You know that they return _quickly_. You want to burn this thing _quickly_. In fact, you think you see the thing shambling to unlife now...

Gerrel, still ready for action, smashes the corpse before it can strike.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 2, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

Ari jumps back as the Goliath strikes down the corpse before her.

"Watcher!" she exclaims. "If the change happens this quickly, we may not have the option of moving them." She looks at the gathering crowd, hearing the sound of the approaching watch. "Although I doubt the authorities would look kindly on our burning corpses in the middle of the city."

Ari stands. "Peja, Doorgath, do either of you know what might have caused this? I am not well-versed in the ways of unlife, but it has been my understanding that such things--" She nods at the defeated wights. "--do not occur on their own." Shivering, she adds, "I do not like this mist."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 2, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]

Ye wanna burn tha corpses? -Doorgath grins-  I may have what's needed  - and he makes a nod towards the towering fire elemental.


----------



## Psion (Jan 2, 2007)

As the living column of fire begins to slumber towards the corpses, Garrel's eyebrow raises and he shouts "wait". Then Doorgath and Peja see it too: a tattoo on the arm of one of the corpses. Looking closer, you can see that the tattoo reads "Payvin's Pearl".

[sblock=Spot Checks]
Peja spot (1d20+7=26)
Garrel spot (1d20+22=41)
Ari's spot (1d20=19)
Doorgath spot (1d20+24=27)
[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 2, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]<Payvin's Pearl" ??? Hrm....Seems like the name of a ship...and theese poor guys seem like mariners.> Hey you!!! -- he shouts at the nearest townsfolk -- <Ye know som'think 'bot tha "Payvin's Pearl"??>


----------



## Psion (Jan 2, 2007)

Most of the locals staring out the window seem recalcitrant to answer, being scared at the mere prospect of undead walking the street. One of the younger local turns around quickly and appears to be quickly conversing with others in the inn. He turns around and relates "The barkeep -- 'e says 'e's heard of it."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 2, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

"Later!" barks Peja, full of ire.  "Put the fire to these creatures afore they return to haunt us agin!"  The dwarf sticks a hand into his haversack and immediately comes up with a tindertwig and his lone torch.  Lighting the torch, Peja looks askance at Doorgath's magically summoned fire elemental.  Muttering to himself about the vagaries of magical fire, Peja huffs, "Better to use what Delundar hisself gives us on his green earth."   Peja moves first to the dead dockworker, then around to each of the other dead wights, lighting them all with the flames from his torch.

[sblock=Psion]Probably takes a while to do all that...the Haversack makes it easy to get the items out, but then he's got to light the torch and then walk around to each corpse to make sure they all burn.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 2, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]

<Ok, burn it>  , he nods to the fire elemental.

As the others keep watch on the corpses, Doorgath leaves Reisha where he stands and heads for the tavern. As soon as he approaches the barkeeper, he adresses him without the usual dwarvish mannero of speaking.
<I heard that you know somethink about a ship named Payvin's Pearl. It is very important that you share all information with us>.  Then he wait's for the barkeeper's answer


----------



## Psion (Jan 2, 2007)

As the busywork of dealing with unhallowed corpses proceeds apace outside, Doorgath works his way past the interested onlookers and to the bar.

The barkeep is just coming from the back from the back room, with a fresh tun of ale in tow to serve the locals that seem now to not be in too much of a hurry to go home. He nods at Doorgath to wait for a second while he's setting up for fresh ale. While still working away he looks up at Doorgath, catches his breath and says, _"The Pearl? You sure? Why that's Payvin's barge. His whole crew deserted him a week past, now. Yes, that's right, his whole crew! I heard it first hand from the pierwatch."

"Payvin, he likes his crew aboard the night 'afor castoff. Payvin hi'self was taking care of last-minute cargo in the bazaar. They says that when he got back to his boat, 'twas plumb empty! Can you believe it? 'Twas said that the crewmen must have all thrown together. Decided to leave off and find a new captain--'least that was what people was sayin'..."_


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 2, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]Doorgath nods and looks around. He calls for Peja or someone of the others. While he's waiting for them, he questions the barkeeper about the whereabouts of Payvin: where he lives, what he trades and if he has heard about anything unusual in the last two weeks: anything.


----------



## Psion (Jan 2, 2007)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Doorgath nods and looks around. He calls for Peja or someone of the others. While he's waiting for them, he questions the barkeeper about the whereabouts of Payvin: where he lives, what he trades and if he has heard about anything unusual in the last two weeks: anything.




[sblock=Roll]
Gather info (1d20=18)
[/sblock]

A few other boatsmen can reiterate what the barkeep said about his crew walking.

A young boy running a kettle of stew for his mother says that he overheard someone say "Payvin was it? I think I overheard that name today. Don't rightly remember what it was about... something about bein' with the master of the pier."

Another boatsman pipes in, "Master of the Pier... that's a tavern by the piers."


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 2, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

With the corpses burnt, and a new clue or two to folow up on, Garrel suggest, "Nothing for it but to track down this Payvin then...  And the pier watch for that matter."  Looking to the others to see if they concure.

BTW What did the watch say?  Did they seem to think this unusal?


----------



## Psion (Jan 2, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> BTW What did the watch say?  Did they seem to think this unusal?




Definetely.

"We heard about sightings of undead creatures out in the moors recently. That we see them here bears ill", regards the watch captain while asking those still outside about what happened.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 3, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

Returning to the inn, Ari overhears her dwarven companion's conversation with the inkeeper.

"It seems to me," she remarks, "that the crew may not have abandoned ship of their own will. We should seek out their Captain, for his sake as well as oursl. He should know that it was not disloyalty that took his men from him, but magic most foul."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 3, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]


Satisfied that the bodies he's lit with his torch will burn through enough to snuff out the possiblity of the wights returning to wreak more havoc, Peja straightens from his gruesome task with a grunt of displeasure.  Turning toward Khale's, Peja trundles over on short legs to try to rejoin his companions.  When stopped and queried by the Watch, Peja offers a brief recap, and chips in a bit of advice.  "Keep fire handy, and burn your dead as soon as they depart this world.  Don't ye be waiting out no grieving period.  Burn 'em all, do this an' ye'll cut down on the likelihood what as a body can be returned to haunt the living."  When the watchman pales and looks askance at Peja for suggesting something that clearly goes against local culture, Peja simply shrugs and moves back into Khale's in time to catch the dregs of conversation going on between Doorgath and the barkeep.

Quiet, Peja listens to all that is offered.  After accepting a tankard of ale from the tender, Peja grunt to himself as an idea blossoms in his pea brain.  Lumbering down off his barstool, Peja clambers to the tavern's front door and sticks his head back outside.  Tracing his fingers in an ancient divine glyph, the dwarf casts a spell and peers outside into the thick fog and the dark of the night.  _Shoulda done this right after, afore burnin' 'em all.  No time for niceties, though.  Mayhap sommat'll turn up now.  Let's see...how does it go, now?_

[sblock=Psion]Peja casts _detect magic_.  He'll stand there, looking around outside, for at least half a minute...long enough to see if any auras linger and what their school of magic might be.  Spellcraft +10.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jan 3, 2007)

[sblock=Peja]
It's very subtle, but you detect a very faint lingering aura. Continuing concentrating as you move, you find that the aura is not concentrated in any pinpoint sources, but the aura seems to exist everywhere in all directions to the limits of your spell range. You can't quite make out the school.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 3, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]

 I suppose we have to seek this captain, in order to speak with him and let me get my hands on whoever has done this - he points disgusted at the burning corpses -  and when I get my hands on tcha' necromancer...he will have a hell of a day wat'ing for him -an unleasant grin appears on the face of Doorgath.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 3, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]


Grunting, Peja closes the door and saunters back to the bar.  "Mayhap it's high time we were on our way.  The fog don't look right ter me eyes.  Best ter stay outta it 'til mornin'."   The priest of Delundar stands by the bar and scratches his beard.  "Maybe these good folk kin be put up fer the night at Khale's?  Don't know how much room ye've got ter spare, but I've the coin ter pay, if need be."   The priest sticks a hand in his pack and comes up with ten gold, which he places on the bar.  

Turning to his companions, Peja says, "To the Master of the Dock, then?  The tavern down by the docks--could be we'll be shown Delundar's favor and this Payvin'll be there yet."


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 3, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Turning to his companions, Peja says, "To the Master of the Dock, then?  The tavern down by the docks--could be we'll be shown Delundar's favor and this Payvin'll be there yet."




[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel nods and says, "The docks it is then.."


----------



## Psion (Jan 3, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Slight correction: the name of the Tavern is the _Master of the Pier._
[/sblock]

By the time the party makes it down to the piers, the docks are nearly empty, most workers having gone home for the night. With a little canvassing and asking questions, the party located the tavern. It's an unusual affair: the Master of the Pier tavern is build into the bottom floor of a squat circular tower. As you enter, you see the taproom is round, and the semicircular bar at the center of the room appears to be built upon a walled spiral staircase leading up to the higher levels. The bar is staffed by a somewhat stout woman.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 3, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

"My, what a fascinating building," Ari remarks. "I've spent some time at the docks, but I never realized this was a tavern. I wonder what the balance of the building is used for."


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 4, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> [imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]
> 
> "My, what a fascinating building," Ari remarks. "I've spent some time at the docks, but I never realized this was a tavern. I wonder what the balance of the building is used for."




[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel replis, "Yes, it is unusual.", as he walks up to the keep an asks, "I was hoping you might know where Payvin was.  We heard he might be around here somewhere, and we think we found his crew. . ."


----------



## Psion (Jan 4, 2007)

The barkeep points out a man sitting at a small table pressed up next to a curved wall; he looks to be deep into his cups. She utters _"Poor Payvin. Ever since his crew up and left him, he's done nothin' but sit there at the table and brood. I can see how it might get to a man, havin' his crew desert, but if he don't sign on a new crew soon, hell lose his ship!"_

Payvin looks to be a man in his mid fifties, going gray, but still in good shape. He currently looks pale, haggard, and slightly drunk.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 4, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]

Doorgath strides towards Payvin and sits in front of him. After examining the captain, he speaks slowly:
<Mr. Payvin? My name is Doorgath. We have found proofs that your crew hasn't deserted you, but they were probably abducted by some evil magician. However, in order to discover more, we need all the information you can provide us.>


----------



## Psion (Jan 4, 2007)

Payvin jumps in fright when he notices the party's approach. He silently ignores you for a moment, then speaks in a clipped, frightened manner. _"Yeah, my crew. They're gone. Damn right they didn't desert me! My crew, they was loyal. Especially m'mate Henry. He been with me since th' Drought o' '43. They didn't leave on their own, no sir."

"They was taken. By some evil beast! That's right, some fiends got 'em or I'm no riverboat captain."

Payvin lean his head in towards the party and speaks in a quiet voice after looking around. "Tell you what I saw; you can judge for yourself."

"After I seen every man onto th' Pearl, had Henry draw up th' board. Orders to let none offload, nor any to board, 'til I returned. Walkin' away, could see a cold mist. Flowin' from 'cross th' river, blanketin' th' water. Din't think much of it, then. Night come on thick by the time I finally finished up m'business with th' Merchant's Guilder. Stopped her for a quick nip. Then headed back t' where the pearl was tied."

"When I got to th' pier's edge, th' mist was so think couldn't hardly see m'hand in front of m' face. Called out to Henry to lower the board. Silence. Called again. More silence. Figured the boys was havin' their fun with me. And I wasn't likin' it too much. Thought I'd show 'em. Could just make out th' lantern at th' stern. So just took a runnin' jump! Made it across, yes sir, I did. Wish now I'd fallen straight into the drink."

"Started lookin' 'round. Yellin' out, 'Henry! Where you be man? Fun's fun, but we got th' manifest to go over!' Silence. Got a little spooked when found no one a'tall on th' upper deck. No one in the big hold below, neither. Then I just got mad. I was alone; m' crew had jumped ship. So I goes back up on deck. Began rantin' at th' top o' my lungs."

"That's when I thought I seen it. Movement above. That's when I seen _it_. In th' misty riggin' above me there was eyes. Hangin' in the air. Eyes like twin pits to th' fiery depths of th' Abyss! And them eyes, the had a voice. Like two tombstones rubbin' together. Said 'Do you also seek your end, mortal flesh? We find your blood sweet, but th' Devourer will consume your soul itself!' Fear hit me then, hard. Threw m'self off the ship into th' water. I tell you, I never been] so scared in all m' born days! Heard laughin' as I thrashed for breath in th' icy water, lost in that cursed mist. Swore right then and there--if I lived, never set foot on a ship again. So here I am."_


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 4, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]

<I see...I have to ask, was there any other ship in port at that time? Cuz' if that's true it would be very stange that your ship has been chosen. Also...I fear that you have the right to know the truth"> - and Doorgath explains what happened to the poor captain, while swearing to find and destroy the foul beast that provoked this tragedy. 

Meanwhile, he asks Peja if he has ever heard of this "Devourer" and the strange mist.


----------



## Psion (Jan 5, 2007)

[sblock=Peja]
The reference does not seem familiar to you
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ari]
You seem to remember a reference to a Devourer in your studies, but you don't recall the context. Perhaps a sage consultation is in order
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garrel]
You think you have heard of two sages in town.
[/sblock]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 5, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

A large half-orc barbarian walks into the bar and approaches the table where the party is speaking to Payvin.

"Gee, you guys don't like to wait around for latecomers do you.  Trying to keep all the fun to yourselves as usual!" Kull says to Ari and Peja with a wry grin.

"What's going on?" now slightly concerned after seeing the frightened and worried look on Payvin's face.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 5, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]


Peja nods at Kull as the half-orc makes his entrance and proceeds to seamlessly meld into the gathering group.  "Yer leg's're stumpier than even mine, I'd guess, else ye'd've been here afore us!"   The wink Peja offers bespeaks a welcome to Kull.  With Kull present, Peja turns his attention to Doorgath.  Frowning in thought, Peja offers, "The fog ain't right.  I stuck my head out back at Khale's and had a look to see if it were full o' monkey business.  Turns out it were.  The aura'd gone by the time I had my look, but I'd lay gold to gems that the fog is somehow the root, or a symptom at least, of the undead appearin'."   The dwarf priest of Delundar shakes his head.  "Wish I'd thought to do it earlier, but them bodies needed burnt."   Peja looks at Kull.  "Wights.  Night was full o' em back at Khale's where we met up.  An' ole Payvin here what as said his crew up an' left him on a foggy night.  I don't know no 'Devourer,' though." 

Turning to Payvin, Peja sits down across from the man.  "Where's yer ship now, Cap'n?"


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 5, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"Wights" Kull thinks to himself, "that doesn't sound good at all."

"Only a few measly Wights.  You should have left them to me.  I could have handled them by myself!" he replies, puffing out his chest.

Kull then takes a seat at the table and listens intently to what Payvin has to say.


----------



## Psion (Jan 5, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Turning to Payvin, Peja sits down across from the man.  "Where's yer ship now, Cap'n?"




Payvin, between the haze of alcohol and depression, has to be asked the question twice. He casts his gaze away and says _"Still on the dock, least 'til I can find a buyer... p'rhaps that'll keep my mug full a while longer..."_


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 5, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja shoots a look at Kull, Ari, and Doorgath, then looks back at Payvin.  "Mind if we go down fer a look?  With yer blessin', o' course.  Yer still Cap'n.  But I'd like ter see the vessel fer meself, if ye do no mind."


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 5, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"I think that taking a look at the boat would be a good first step in figuring out what is going on around here.  If you're worried at all, I have a little friend here that might make you feel a little better." Kull says, indicating to the falchion on his hip.  Just looking at it gives you a slight feeling of awe at the power that resides within it.

"Stick close to me Captain and everything will be ok." he says with a wink.


----------



## Psion (Jan 5, 2007)

Peja said:
			
		

> "Mind if we go down fer a look?  With yer blessin', o' course.  Yer still Cap'n.  But I'd like ter see the vessel fer meself, if ye do no mind."




Payvin replies _"Don't matter to me none."_



			
				Kullrund said:
			
		

> "Stick close to me Captain and everything will be ok." he says with a wink.




Payvin gets a wide-eyed look. _"I ain't setting foot back on the Pearl, if that's what yer thinkin'!"_


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 5, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Payvin gets a wide-eyed look. _"I ain't setting foot back on the Pearl, if that's what yer thinkin'!"_




[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

"I think we all understand why you would feel that way, Captain," Ari says. "We will resolve this situation for you, and then I'm sure you'll find a willing buyer for your boat."

She turns to her companions. "I have encountered the name of the Devourer before," she says. "Unfortunately, I have been perhaps a bit less devoted to my studies than I might have been, so I have no information to share. If he, or it, is involved in this plague of undead, however, we may want to speak with someone better versed in such matters."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 5, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]

Oh, com'on captain you have nothing to fear, we are with you, and believe me, we won't let that anything hurts you. Besides, it would be far easier for us to find anything useful if you are with us

[sblock=psion]does that count as a diplomacy check? [/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jan 5, 2007)

Payvin scoots back his cup and says _"I'll show you to the Pearl, but I won't set a foot on it. That's a promise I made and I intend to keep."_


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 5, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager] <That's perfect, friend. If your ship's anchored at the dock, we'll be able to speak with you even if you stay on solid earth...or rock for all that matters>-Doorgath smiles at the poor man and turns to his companions. <Shall we go?>


----------



## Psion (Jan 5, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Moving the action along...
[/sblock]

The fog is still devilishly thick as the party makes their way down to the dock where Payvin's Pearl is park. A look of sadness comes over Payvin's face as soon as the moorings become visible through the fog, and he stops abruptly in his tracks. _"There she is, mates."_


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 5, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

Ari steps closer to the edge of the dock. "She's lovely, Captain," she says. "And soon enough we'll cleanse her of whatever taint remains." She turns to the captain. "Thank you very much for accompanying us this far, Captain. We will return shortly." To her companions, she continues, "We should likely stay close together, in case more of those beasts we battled outside the inn should lurk aboard this vessel. I wouldn't want to be on my own in such a situation. Shall we?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
As Ari is probably the least stalwart of the party (a Goliath, two Dwarves, and a Half-Orc beat a Spellscale in the toughness department) she'll stay close to the middle of the party -- at least until her curiosity gets the best of her.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 7, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"I'm ready.  Let's go." say Kull leading the way.

[SBLOCK=Psion]I'm happy to lead from the front if no-one else does.  Psion feel free to roll my Spot and Listen checks for me in private.  My modifiers are +7 and +11 respectively.

I'm still here at the moment and I may post again shortly but don't be surprised if I don't post again until Monday 15th.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 7, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]

Doorgath joins the half orc, walking right behind him. Reisha is at his left.


----------



## Psion (Jan 7, 2007)

The party boards and searches the Pearl. For a ship that supposedly house the slaughter of 10 men, there looks like there were surprisingly few signs of a struggle. One deck table has a streamer of dried blood, and there is a cracked rigging and a bucket of overturned bucket of now rotten, smelly fish, but nothing else seems out of place.

In fact, in the midst of the chilling fog, the boat seems eerily quiet.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 8, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> The party boards and searches the Pearl. For a ship that supposedly house the slaughter of 10 men, there looks like there were surprisingly few signs of a struggle. One deck table has a streamer of dried blood, and there is a cracked rigging and a bucket of overturned bucket of now rotten, smelly fish, but nothing else seems out of place.
> 
> In fact, in the midst of the chilling fog, the boat seems eerily quiet.




[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel poners a bit and says, "Lets see if detect magic turns anything up here..."  He tries a detect magic scanning the ship, as well as examining the rigging where the crack is to see if he can determine anything interesting about that, magical or otherwise..."


----------



## Psion (Jan 8, 2007)

[sblock=OOC, Garrel]
Garrel's examination of the magic aura reveals nothing more than what Peja observed at Khale's Place: a diffuse lingering magic throughout the area.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 8, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

"I don't blame Captain Payvin for not wanting to return," Ari remarks, walking cautiously a few steps behind Doorgath, trying to pick up any sounds that may be out of place.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Listen check of 10, including bonus from today's Quickening of the Blood.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=815712[/SBLOCK]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 9, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja tromps along behind the others, next to Payvin.  Quiet during the walk down to the docks lest he say anything to Payvin to make the sea captain refuse to go down, Peja frowns at the fog banked against the ship.  Leaving Payvin on dry land and entering the ship with the others, Peja looks around, bends to examine the dried blood to determine how old it is and what sort of creature bled it, then straightens after a bit and returns to Payvin's side.  With a curt, "Yer vessel needs washed, bit o' blood inside it, but naught that a bucket o' water won't cure."   

[sblock=Psion]Heal +8, for a 15.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=816742[/sblock]

Peja kicks at a bit of wood piling then looks up and eyes Payvin.  "Mayhap me clan could use a boat like that fer the transport o' goods.  If yer wantin' away fer a bit, I can give ye 1,000 geld fer the vessel.  Not what she's worth, maybe, but when yer ready ter return, could be that the elder's'd hire ye on as cap'n.  Get ter do yer job but without the worry.  Well, think on it, anyway."   Peja turns away from Payvin to face the boat, his eyes working double time to take in the vessel's features, his mind a whirling gear, trying to work out whether the boat could be made profitable.


----------



## Psion (Jan 9, 2007)

[sblock=Peja]
The blood is well dried despite the damp recent weather. It's probably at least a week old.

The source of the wound that would release it isn't certain, but it's not splattered enough to have been from a rapid sword blow.
[/sblock]

Payvin regard's Peja's offer. "That's not so much as she's worth, but as much as I'd probably get. I'll take it, to be rid of her."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 9, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Always one to be slow to react, especially where business is concerned, Peja turns back to Payvin, stunned that the sea captain saw fit to accept the offer.  Peja's face betrays his surprise as the priest blinks at Payvin, then nods in agreement.  Peja offers, "Right.  A deal, then.  An' bein' that we happened ter strike it when I were travelin', I've got yer geld right 'ere."  Peja reaches into his pack and withdraws a sack.  Removing what looks to be maybe three hundred gold coins, Peja hands the sack and the remaining coins to Payvin.  Affecting traditional dwarven gruffness, Peja grunts.  "Count it at yer leisure, but no monkey business.  I know me coin down ter the last copper bit and what what ye got there less what I got left is 1000 geld or I'm the business end o' an ogre."   Still surprised at his good fortune on behalf of his clan, Peja remembers Payvin's circumstances and softens.  "I'm stayin' at Khale's.  Come an' find me if yer wantin' an ear ter bend or if ye care ter share a cup or two over a bite and a sup.  Reckon Ari'd welcome yer comp'ny as well."  Business paid and settled, Peja drops his remaining gold into his haversack.  

When the others return, the dwarf snorts and says, "Bought me a boat, it seems."   Nodding at Payvin's vessel, Peja asks, "Ne'er had a boat cross me 'ands before.  We go down ter the dockmaster in the mornin' ter change the deed, or what?  I ain't sure o' the custom when it comes ter seafarin' vessels."


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 9, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

Despite the oppressive fog, Ari watches the exchange between dwarf and captain with amusement. "Is there much call for ships in the mountains, Peja?" she asks, a smile on her face. Then, turning serious once more, she addresses the party as a whole. "I don't think there's much we can glean from this place."


----------



## Psion (Jan 9, 2007)

*Moving right along...*

After extensive searching that evening, the party finds no further clues on the barge. They retire to Khale's Place where they have taken rooms are are expecting to meet with the last member of their entourage, Devraya.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 10, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Despite the oppressive fog, Ari watches the exchange between dwarf and captain with amusement. "Is there much call for ships in the mountains, Peja?" she asks, a smile on her face. Then, turning serious once more, she addresses the party as a whole. "I don't think there's much we can glean from this place."





[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel chuckles and says.  Does anyone even now how to use it? ", as he looks at the boat rather dubiously...

He goes on to say, "Maybe we could talk to some sages?  I think there may be one or two in the town.   They might know something about this Devourer."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 10, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

On the way back into town, Peja replies, "I do no buy merchandise, an' it's ter be supposed the barge could be called merchandise, fer meself but fer the good o' Delundar and the benefit o' me clan.  I'm sure there's someone what as can work the vessel.  She looks ter be sound enough an' able to haul goods up an' down river.  I'm sure she can be made profitable."  Peja coughs then casts a look at Ari.  "Ter one o' yer school marms, then, Ari?  Fer more tidbits on this 'Devourer,' it's ter be 'oped."


----------



## Psion (Jan 11, 2007)

Following up on the thought, the party canvasses the area for a sage.

[sblock=Gather Info results]
Davreya gather info (1d20+5=17)
Doorgath gather info (1d20=18)
Ari gather info (1d20+8=23)

Everyone else was worse...
[/sblock]

Doorgath and Davreya pick up word of a sage name Petre living in a residential neighborhood.
Ari picks up Petre's name, and that his specialty seems to be vermin and related beasts. Ari also picks up the name of a sage named Ahrens living in the merchant district.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 11, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

"Well, my friends, I see two options from here," Ari says as she gathers with her companions at the inn. "There is a somewhat well-known fellow by the name of Petre -- well-known as far as these scholars go -- who might be able to assist us, but the general consensus is that his area of expertise is the vermin and lower beasts. Now, such creatures may feed on the dead, but I'm not sure if they could be held responsible for raising them.

"There is another man, named Ahrens, who seems altogether more enigmatic. In my experience, the less is known about a sage, the more likely he is to be the one you want... The truly knowledgeable always seem to want to hide that fact." She shrugs. "So I say we seek out this Ahrens at his home in the merchant district, and see what he might know about the Devourer. At the very least, we might find another boat for Peja to buy." She grins mischievously.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 12, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

"Less it's a toy boat fer me nephew, I'll be buyin' no more boats fer quite some time.  I'm down ter me last coins."  Peja shakes his head sorrowfully.  "I'm fer goin' ter see this Ahren fellow."


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 12, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

Davreya enters Khale’s slowly, dragging a heavy parcel along behind him.  He looks around for a few moments, then spots tall Kull from across the room.  Davreya waves casually as he makes his way over to the barkeep.  After chatting with him for a few moments, Davreya heads over to the group with a double armload of drinks, his parcel awkwardly tucked under one elbow.  "Sorry I'm late," Davreya says, with a smile that tries to be charming but falls just short.  "I met up with a travelling merchant on my way here from Bluffside and I agreed to escort him to Blackston...it took a bit longer than I anticipated.  But he gave me an excellent deal on these," Davreya says, excitedly gesturing towards his heavy parcel, which turns out to be a large wrapped bundle of books.  "I got this one for you, Kull."  Davreya passes the half-orc a slim leatherbound volume.  "It's a Common language translation of '_The Mind's Axe_', a famous treatise on strategy written by the Dwarven general Thorak Soranath.  I already have it in the original Dwarven, but this is a pretty good translation.  I think you'll like it."

Davreya passes the drinks around (giving Peja and Doorgath two tankards each--dwarves need extra ale).  "So, care to fill me in?  Judging by the commotion outside--windows shuttered, dozens of guardsmen bearing torches--I'd say you've already run into some sort of trouble, eh?"

Davreya listens carefully to the group's accounting of recent events, interrupting occasionally to clarify a point or two.  "So Payvin told you the mist came from across the river?  Hmm...I wonder what's over there?  Swampland?"

Once he's all caught up, Davreya leans back in his chair and takes a long slow drink.  "I've heard of Petre, of course.  Ariornvuraurix is probably right.  If his specialty is vermin, I don't see him shedding much light on this situation.   But Ahren...that's a new name to me.  I'd be interested in tracking him down, maybe taking a look at his library..."  Davreya's voice trails off, then he coughs and brings his attention back to the table.  "We can go looking for him right now, if you'd like.  He might grumble a bit at being woken up, but I'd suspect that flesh-eating monsters rampaging through town might be a valid enough reason for depriving an old sage of a half-hour's worth of beauty sleep."  Davreya grins, obviously pleased at his own wit.

"Oh, it suddenly occured to me I might have read something about this 'Devourer'...  Let me a moment to rustle through my memories and see if I can recall what that was..."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Bardic Knowledge roll to know something about the name 'The Devourer': (1d20+14=27)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Jan 12, 2007)

[sblock=Davreya]
No special meaning of The Devourer comes to you.
[/sblock]

The party pursues the lead to locate Ahrens, and starts about locating his domicile in the mercantile district between the town square and the docks. It's a thin tower constructed of a stone that is a strange shade of light purple. The grounds are well tended with a decorative garden along the entryway. The garden is currently being tended by a woman of indeterminate age. As the party approaches she raises an eyebrow and says, "yes?"

Upon mentioning that they seek Ahrens, she says "please take a seat while I fetch the old fool", as she motions towards some benches arranged with a relaxing view of the garden.

Soon after the woman enters the tower, a middle-aged man emerges from the tower wearing practical looking work clothes and wire-rimmed spectacles. "I am told that you seek me. What service might I provide?"


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 12, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

Ari is a bit taken aback to see that the sage is much younger than she expected, but doesn't let it show.

"Good sir," she says, "we are in need of some... obscure lore, and have been told that you are the most likely to be of assistance." She hesitates. "We need to speak of something called 'The Devourer.'"


----------



## Psion (Jan 12, 2007)

The sage replies "The Devourer, eh? A mouth, eating, consumption. Hmmm." He looks up at the party. After getting a bit more context, he offers "I can see this is not a simple vocabulary research you seek. Very well then, a more extensive bit of research may be in order. It could take days, maybe even weeks, but hopefully it won't come to that. My standard fee for such an inquiry is 750 gp."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 12, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja quietly looks around the sage's quarters.  Though hard to say what secrets the inside of the tower might hold, from the outside Peja guesses that the man may be overfond of books.  Nudging first Davreya then Kull, Peja grunts.  "750 geld's a pretty penny.  Offer 'im yer book, Kull.  See if that sweetens it any fer 'im.  What else ye got that 'e might want, Davreya?"


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 12, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

If scales could betray a sudden flush of blood, Ari would be turning red as she turns to her comrades.

"I have only 5 gold pieces to my name at present," she says sheepishly.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 12, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja looks at Ari.  "Thass okay, Ari my dear.  What ye lack in geld ye make up fer in bein' comely ter look at."   Peja finishes the rest of that sentiment privately..._an' in yer fearsome blastin' arcane body o' fright..._

"I've got 300 left.  I can pony up that, plus Davreya here's got some books what as might interest ye."  Peja ribs Davreya again.  "Ain't that right, Dav?"


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 13, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

"Um...Peja?  I'm rather not give away any of these books...I mean, I _did_ just get them.  But I do have about a hundred and fifty in cash I can spare, as well these pearls.  They're woth about a hundred each, so if he'll take them, I've got enough to pay for the consultant fee."

Davreay will chip in all of his cash as well as three pearls.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]

Doorgath reaches into his haverstack and takes a little bag full of something very heavy. He counts out 75 huge platinum pieces and hands them to the sage.  <Ye better have sum'thing useful, when we return back to ye.>  Then he shots menacing glares to the sage, Ari and Davreay without any apparent reason and then glares at the sage again. Then he heads out of town, unless someone blocks him. <I'm going to get some ally.>

[sblock=ooc]Doorgath will be searching for some animal to _awaken_.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jan 13, 2007)

Given the choice, Ahren's accepts 300 gold from Peja and 150 from Davreya; 30 of Doorgath's platinum will settle the debt.

[sblock=Doorgath]
Is there a particular type of creature you are looking for?
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jan 13, 2007)

*Three Days Later*

A runner arrives at the inn after three days, notifying the party that Ahrens had some information for them.

Upon rejoining the sage, he related his findings:

"I began with my entomological search for your Devourer reference. I soon exhausted this line of inquiry, however finding nothing associated with the words other the simple meaning with which I began. I was forced to turn to more esoteric searches. After an afternoon of unrelieved study, I finally found a text that made mention of something called the Sign of the Devourer.

"I pursued this lead into strange regions of my library. Finally, in a crumbling scroll penned in ages past I found an ambiguous phrase. The scroll was a treatise on the plane of Negative Energy, claiming that everything--life, light, and knowledge--is ultimately drawn to the Final Void of the Negative Energy Plane. The phrase that caught my eye was 'And when the Devourer is truly one with the Final Void, all knowledge will be his, and he shall be like unto a god.' This reference was unexplained, but it inspired my searches in other, specialized texts.

"In the end, I discovered only these two things. First, the rendering of what is supposedly the Sign of the Devourer:







"There was no accompanying text."

"The other item I discovered was a name. There are not many details here, but it seems that well over two decades ago, there was a powerful mage named Desatysso who was apparently interested in the Sign of the Devourer, as you are. Desatysso was known among those of power as a powerful but secretive wizard who rarely troubled himself with concerns of the outside world. There is no record here as to what, if anything, Desatysso discovered concerning the sign, or at least no further record has ever been made regarding the mage.

"I took the initiative in finding the locale of his last domicile, and found this", Ahrens says, producing a scrap of parchment. "'Start directly south out of Blackston, across the River, and thence to the foothills of the Greytooth mountain range. From this vantage, the heights of Panther Peak and Mt. Kroonburzh are both visible. A day's trek further south into the Greyteeth will finally cause Panther Peak to perfectly eclipse the view of Mt. Kroonburzh to the west. When this occurs, put the two peaks at your back and head directly up the steep scree slope of tumbled rocks and boulders. At the top of this slope is a mountain valley, and the eastern end of this valley is the purported site of Desatysso's private dwelling.'"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 13, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja smiles.  "An' I've got just the means ter git us all 'cross the river.  Just bought me clan a barge!"   The dwarf quaffs the remainder of his ale, his breath stale after three days of waiting and drinking at Khale's.  "Let's us find a cap'n fer hire to sail the Pearl, then we kin be off."  The priest looks around at the others.  "Less you lot got another idea, maybe a better one?"

[sblock=Psion]During the three day intermission, Peja would have sent word via a _sending_ to his clan and another to his temple of Delundar back in Bluffside that he bought a barge on their behalf.  No doubt a representative of either the clan or his temple will eventually send a representative to claim the barge, but until then I figure the boat's okay to use if need be.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2007)

It looks fine, Peja. Sheesh, I knew it was the work of some crazy wizard.

[sblock=psion]
An eagle and the most powerful animal I can find (dire one, probably)[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jan 13, 2007)

[sblock=Peja]
It will take more than 3 days to notify your clan and get sufficient crewmen back. If you use your greater teleport, you can probably manage it, bringing back as many as 4 clansmen in one teleport.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Doorgath]
Doorgath - Knowledge(nature) and unskilled survival check. (1d20+19=36, 1d20+10=15)

Not too much chance of a dire eagle here; you may have a better chance once you reach the mountains. You might spot some giant eagles, but those are magical beasts.

During your quick sojourn, you spot dire boars, dire badgers, and dire lions, dire wolves, as well as regular eagles, and vipers and constrictor snakes of all sizes.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 14, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Peja smiles.  "An' I've got just the means ter git us all 'cross the river.  Just bought me clan a barge!"   The dwarf quaffs the remainder of his ale, his breath stale after three days of waiting and drinking at Khale's.  "Let's us find a cap'n fer hire to sail the Pearl, then we kin be off."  The priest looks around at the others.  "Less you lot got another idea, maybe a better one?"




[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]


Garrel says, "Not sure if its better Peja.  But how about we try some divination on this Dessytesso.  If we can get a fix we could teleport right there and catch him by surprise.  Also, we may want to find out how long ago that last known location was."


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 14, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

"That's a good idea, Garrel, but an expensive one.  Just a basic scrying--which I can do, by the way--costs roughly one thousand gold pieces to successfully perform.  And it's risky, too.  If this Desatysso is dead, then the scrying is useless.  If he's alive (or, gods help us, _undead_) then he's likely packing some serious magic, and scrying him is just going to be painting a big target on our heads."

Davreya creases his forehead in silent concentration.  "I need to think for a second."  He pulls out his slim wooden flute, and plays a few quick bars of 'O'er the Hills, O'er the Dale'.

"If we can get closer, then I have some non-invasive scrying methods that could help us scout out the area carefully without the risk or expense of a full-on scrying.  But I'd need to get within roughly, oh," Davreya does some quick calculations in his head, "a half a mile.  Teleporting could be trickier, but I've got some options."

"Doorgath, can you call upon any of your avian friends in the area?  A bird's eye view of the land might be quite helpful."

[SBLOCK=OOC (All)]Perform check to use flute. (1d20+2=17)  Hey, not bad![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 14, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]

Of course I can do it. I can even scry without the need of any idiotic arcane material focus. And I can rend tch'a wizard to pieces, too, as soon as I get my claws over him. - Doorgath snaps.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 15, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

"Pleasant as always, Doorgath," Ari remarks, an indulgent smile on her face. "I'm afraid I lack the versatility of some of you when it comes to divination, so I will follow your lead. As for a Captain, is it possible we might persuade Captain Payvin to resume his command? He seemed adamant when last we spoke, but I'm sure there is a part of him that longs to be back aboard his ship."


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 15, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"I'm happy to teleport to where we need to go or just travel on foot." Kull says to no-one in particular.

"Although if we do have use of a boat it might be good to take her out for a bit of a trial run before you hand her over hey Peja?" he says with a wink.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 17, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

"If you're willing to try a full Scrying, Doorgath, then go ahead--though it's 'gainst my better judgement.  And I think Peja can whip us up teleportation spell, I believe.  So the plan's workable--though risky."

Davreya takes a long, slow drink before looking around the room at his companions.

"This could end up going around the table for hours.  May I suggest we call it to a vote?  I'd prefer to travel by foot (or by boat, as the case may be).  But if the group is strongly behind this scrying plan, I'll do my best to help out."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

"So hasty, wantin' ter teleport 'ere an' teleport thare."  Peja winks at Davreya.  "But yer right, I can whip us in or out, both.  It's powerful magics yer askin, though, an' I'd want a bit o' rest after.  Thing is, I'd be tapped after getting the lot o' us an' Reisha all in on the same day."  The priest scratches his beard and grins.  "Be patient with an' old dwarf, will ye?"

Sighing regretfully, Peja rumbles to himself, "An' I'd so looked forward ter takin' 'er out fer a spin, too."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 17, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]

Personally, I'd prefer going on foot, so we can scout ahead meanwhile. Who know what nasty tricks could await we if we try to teleport?


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> [imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer going on foot, so we can scout ahead meanwhile. Who know what nasty tricks could await we if we try to teleport?





[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel shurgs, "I see no harm in scrying.  Seems like it would avoid a lot of troule if it worked, but if we would rather walk... (shrug)"


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 17, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

"I will follow your lead, gentlemen," Ari says. "I can see the benefits and drawbacks, the dangers and possibilities, of all options."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2007)

[sblock=Psion]How long of a trip on foot does Peja think it might be to Desatysso's private dwelling?[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jan 17, 2007)

[sblock=Peja]
Asking Ahrens or locals with survival or geography skill and familiarity with the area will reveal that the trip should take at least 3 days, more if unfamiliar with the terrain and the terrain proves difficult.
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja mulls it over.  "Trip on foot'll take mebbe three days.  A bit risky either way...we could easily be set upon overland but scryin' an' teleportin'll risks discovery ter boot."   The dwarf pulls on his beard, thinking.  "I think we'd do well ter walk.  If a wizard's involved, scryin' might be just the flag 'e needs ter forewarn o' our visit.  An' in me own experience, I'd rather not let the wizard know we're acomin'.  Tricksies, they are.  Might decide ter fly away."


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 17, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"If it's only 3 days away then I think that we should walk.  Besides, a bit of excercise should do us some good.  I noticed that I seem to be a bit flabbier lately." say Kull in complete seriousness while patting his stomach.  This is despite the fact that anyone that has eyes can see his stomach muscles ripping through his shirt.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 18, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja thinks a bit, eyeing Doorgath all the while.  "There is 'nother way...we git our 'ands on a bit o' this an' a bit o' that down at the market, like.  Delundar willin', an' joinin' 'ands in ritual with those o' us what as can wield magic, we can amplify me magic an' cut down ter just one castin' o' teleport."  Peja says this slowly, as if puzzling things out as the words come from his mouth.  "Might be expensive if'n we fail, but we can be there in nearly no time at all.  Doorgath?  Think Reisha'd be willin' ter forego solid land under 'er feet?"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 18, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]

Look...if Reisha's size is tcha' problema, I can just polymorf her for a while...she won't appreciate being a cat, but that should do for some minute, and I can dispell it once we arrive. Besides, for me it's ok to spend some gold and spells for it, if you agree...


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 18, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Peja mulls it over.  "Trip on foot'll take mebbe three days.  A bit risky either way...we could easily be set upon overland but scryin' an' teleportin'll risks discovery ter boot."   The dwarf pulls on his beard, thinking.  "I think we'd do well ter walk.  If a wizard's involved, scryin' might be just the flag 'e needs ter forewarn o' our visit.  An' in me own experience, I'd rather not let the wizard know we're acomin'.  Tricksies, they are.  Might decide ter fly away."




[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel nods, "But the same applies by foot.  He will have guards, alarms and so on.  And we don't even know he is still there.  If we scry and immediately teleport.  It does not give him much time to react.   Hmmmm, I will try a divination, maybe that will help."

Garrel casts divination and asks, "Will scrying D and immediately teleporting to him allow us to confront him better than an overland treck to X.

Fill in D's name and the location we are planning to visit.


----------



## Psion (Jan 18, 2007)

[sblock=Garrel]
Garrel divination (1d100=75)

The voice of your deity's messenger reverberates in your mind. "The wizard's curiosity has led him to his doom; seeking to glance upon him avails you not. In his former lair lies important knowledge. A speedy journey avails the task before you."
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 18, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja waits with as much patience as he can muster for Garrell to finish his divination.  Not one prone to piety, even when communing with a deity is concerned, Peja begins to stamp his feet in anxious irritation.  When Garrell is done, Peja tugs at his graying beard and grunts.  "Whatchyer learn?  If'n we got a fix on this mage, we kin couple that with them directions the sage give us, an' just walk o'er the wind ter git there.  Don't know why I did no think o' that earlier."  The dwarf raps a fist on his head.  "Noggin's gettin' a bit dense with age, mebbe."

[sblock=OOC]Wind walk, then?  Good idea, whoever had that back in the OOC thread.  I don't often get a chance to use the higher level spells.  Woulda never thought of wind walk vice teleport.  Good call, whoever had it.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 18, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Let's get this done.  Aided by the description from the sage and whatever Garrell can chip in from the divination, Peja casts wind walk and transports everyone, Reisha included.  I'll amend my spell list to reflect the casting of a 6th level spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jan 18, 2007)

[sblock=OOC All]
To keep things rolling, I am assuming that Garrel passes on his info and everyone goes along with Peja's plan, leaving the eagle to catch up.
[/sblock]

Peja invokes the power of Delundar to render the party into a cloud-like shape and bear them aloft. The divine magic whisks the party along at a breathtaking rate.

As they follow the course described by the sage Ahrens, it becomes clear that it could have easily been a rough travel, with much difficult forest terrain in the foothills and loose gravel up the slope.

Worse yet, as you soar above the slope, you spy some giants near the top of the slope that would have caused some problems for those traveling by land.

As you finally arrive at the described mountain valley where Desatysso was supposed to reside, you see the building before you in a state of disrepair:


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 18, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]

"Freya will catch with us in two days. Ok...now what? Let's go and get thcha' tower down..." Doorgath stretches and restores his animal companion back to its normal dimension. Reisha growls and looks around: she doesn't seem to miss being a cat.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 18, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

Kull looks around at the ruined building(s).

"It looks like Desatysso doesn't like to work outside much.  Either that or he got a little closer to the Devourer than he expected." 

"Is there anything you spellcasters need to cast before I go inside for a look?"


----------



## Psion (Jan 19, 2007)

A wide semicircle of cleared meadowland abuts the reddish-gray cliff face. The clearing surrounds an old stronghold, single-storied save for one ruined tower on its right edge. The building is constructed of stone, but it has obviously seen better days. The cleared area has been paved with red flagstone. Chest-high weeds and thick bushes grow profusely up through cracks in the pavement.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 19, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

Davreya brushes his windswept hair back into place.  "Excellent use of magic, Peja.  Anyone mind if I take a look around?"

Davreya scans the exterior of the building, looking for anything unusual.  Once his cursory examination is over, he sits cross-legged on the flagstones and slips a scroll out of his belt pouch.  "I'll use this to get an idea of what's inside.  Won't take but a moment."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Davreya first attempts a simple spot check to notice anything unusual: Spot check. (1d20+13=17)  He then casts Arcane Eye from his scroll and moves the eye over to the ruined building, getting as much of a look at the floor plan as he can with the spell's eight minute duration.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Jan 19, 2007)

The building has a number of small windows, which appear too grimy to see anything beyond. The entry door looks barred, but there are numerous cracks, mainly in the roof.

There are three major rooms on the front end of the stronghold you could potentially examine with the arcane eye. Examining the entry chamber to the left, you see that beyond, there appear to be four grimy hill giants, awake and alert, one trying to peer out through the grimy window.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 19, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

"Woah!"  Davreya breaks out of his trance and jumps to his feet.  "Somebody's home!"

"It looked like giants--four of 'em.  Through the entry chamber, to the left.  I don't think they've spotted us.  The windows look too grimy to see out of _or_ into to, but I'm not one hundred percent sure of that, so we'd better be careful."

Davreya casts _mage armor_, then draws his rapier.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 19, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"Looks like I might have to introduce them to a friend of mine!" say Kull, drawing his falchion and setting off in the direction of the hill giants.

Taunting the rest of the party as he runs off, "Catch me if you can!"

[SBLOCK=Psion]This will probably be my last post until about 8am Monday morning (it is about 5:15pm on Friday afternoon to give you some idea of when that will be.)  I'm happy for you to take control of Kull and make his rolls for him if this encounter turns into a combat (it looks like it will).  Just follow what I posted in the OOC thread.  He won't use any of his Oil of Bless Weapon just yet.  Probably wise to save them for the time being.  He'll rage once he gets into melee range with the hill giants and it looks like a fight is going to happen.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 19, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]
Peja frowns at Kull's hastiness and calls out after the half-orc, "Hey!  Kull!  You!  Hey!"   Getting no reply at all other than a view of Kull's backside as the half-orc rushes into the building, Peja sighs and gets up.  "Through the entry chamber, ter the left, Davreya?  Right-o."
[sblock=Psion]Peja will move until he gets inside.  Once inside, Peja will slow down in order to try to not be surprised by any lurking foes.  Spot and Listen +7.  If Peja comes across the giants and the giants have weapons that can be sundered, Peja will attempt to sunder their weapons with his quarterstaff.  Sunder +20.  If Peja's first sunder attempt fails because the giants are too large, Peja will forego trying to sunder their weapons in favor of casting _bull's strength_ on Kull, then _magic circle against evil _ (good for 140 minutes) on himself.  After that, it will probably be necessary to cast _cure_ spells on the party.    Peja will help whomever looks to be in the most trouble.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jan 19, 2007)

As you approach, the giants issue forth from the building bearing rocks, pieces of masonry, and loose cobblestones, ready to hurl...

[sblock=Initiative - All]
Initiative: Peja, Ari, Garrel, Doorgath, Kullrund, Davreya (1d20=6, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=22, 1d20=12, 1d20+3=23, 1d20+7=22)[/sblock]

Everyone but Peja beat the giants in initiative. The giants are currently 100' away. Feel free to post your actions in any order. I'm not going to use a map for this one unless it becomes important. Just track your movement in terms of distance from the giants.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 19, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Everyone but Peja beat the giants in initiative. The giants are currently 100' away. Feel free to post your actions in any order. I'm not going to use a map for this one unless it becomes important. Just track your movement in terms of distance from the giants.




[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel looks on as Kull rashly charges forward and sighs, "Well so much for making a plan..."

Activate blinking via ring move forward 30', full defense.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 19, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

"Hmm...I guess that works."  Davreya casts _greater invisibility_, shielding himself from the giants' gaze.  Once hidden, he ignites his Illumian sigils with a quick thought, then breaks into a brisk jog, moving to take a position beside Garrel.

[SBLOCK=OOC]The spell is his standard action for this round, activating the sigils is a free action, so he'll be able to move 30', which should keep him fairly close to Garrel.

Davreya will stay near Garrel, moving as he does.  He'll flank with the first giant that engages Garrel, using sneak attack and unleashing the shocking grasp stored in his weapon.  His attack roll would be at +16 (including flanking bonus, invisibility bonus, and the bonus from his power sigil).  His damage would be 1d6+3 (rapier) plus 3d6 (sneak attack) plus 5d6 (shocking grasp).  Note that the brilliant energy weapon ignores any armor bonuses or shield bonues they might have, and the _greater invisibility_ negates their dexterity bonus.

If a giant somehow manages to spot and successful strike Davreya, he will pull back and move closer to Peja.  Assuming his spell allows him to remain unseen, however, he will continue to work with Garrel and use flanking to their best advantage.

When the invisibility wears off (this is round 1 of 8), Davreya will pull back and reconsider his strategy.  He will try and take the opportunity to use a standard action and douse his power sigils before becoming visible again.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 19, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]

Doorgath shouts: <Meet the power of nature, puny bigheads> and starts casting a spell.

[sblock=ooc]Dropping aura of vitality to summon a huge storm elemental in the middle of the giants, ordering him to go on fire and lightnings on the first round and then to keep fighting for the next 27 rounds (duration). If it seems that things get ugly for someone of us, I will shout him to get back and summon an earth elemental to fill his position[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 19, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

As they pass over the giants on the ground, Ari remarks, "It appears luck was on our side when we chose to fly. I'm not fond of being crushed by rocks."

Upon hearing of the arcane eye's findings, she frowns, a frown that deepens as Kull charges into battle

"As I believe I've said before, I'm not fond of being crushed by rocks." She sighs. "Best to ensure that doesn't happen." She gestures briefly and mutters something in draconic before vanishing from sight.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
_Greater invisibility_ on herself, then moves in just far enough to see the giants without obstructing her compatriots' paths.

On her next round, if the giants still stand, she will _chain lightning_ them all.

39 points of damage -- http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=833439[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Jan 19, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> As they pass over the giants on the ground, Ari remarks, "It appears luck was on our side when we chose to fly. I'm not fond of being crushed by rocks."




[sblock=OOC]
I had assumed you had landed and taken physical form; note that it takes 5 rounds to move to and from windwalk form. Remember that while in windwalk form, you can't attack or cast spells.

As you desire to cast a spell, I am going to persist that my assumption that you had landed and taken physical form is true.
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 19, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]
Peja, seeing that the giants carry bits of masonry and rocks, thinks twice of his initial plan to sunder the creatures' weaponry.  Eyeing Kull, Peja hustles forward and, muttering under his breath for Delundar's aspect of the bull to infuse itself into Kull, casts _bull's strength_ on the half-orc.  "I haven't been the best servant, I know, but ye know me heart an' I ask ye with humbleness ter lend yer spirit 'gainst these here giants."

[sblock=Psion]Peja moves 30 feet forward to catch Kull and casts _bull's strength_ on Kull.  If Kull is too far forward to be reached within 30 feet, Peja will cast _magic circle against evil_ on himself instead and move 30 feet.[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 19, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> I had assumed you had landed and taken physical form; note that it takes 5 rounds to move to and from windwalk form. Remember that while in windwalk form, you can't attack or cast spells.
> 
> As you desire to cast a spell, I am going to persist that my assumption that you had landed and taken physical form is true.
> [/sblock]




[SBLOCK=OOC]
Sorry, Psi, I hadn't looked closely at the windwalk spell. Anyway, the giants Ari is referring to above are the ones you mentioned that "would have caused some problems for those traveling by land." Consider the comment mid-flight to be one she made to herself.

Everything else is once she's regained corporeal form.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Jan 19, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=OOC]
> Sorry, Psi, I hadn't looked closely at the windwalk spell. Anyway, the giants Ari is referring to above are the ones you mentioned that "would have caused some problems for those traveling by land." Consider the comment mid-flight to be one she made to herself.
> 
> Everything else is once she's regained corporeal form.[/SBLOCK]




[sblock=ooc, Ari]
Yeah, those were the ones on the mountainside. This is a different band[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jan 20, 2007)

Kullrund charges 80 feet, putting him 20 feet from the giants. Peja headed after him and was in motion when the giants emerge.

Garrel moves forwards and begins to blink. Davreya moves with Garrel and fades from sight. Doorgath begins chanting to pull an elemental ally to harass the giants. Ari fades from sight. 

2 giants hurl rocks at Kullrund, and miss.
1 giant hurls a rock at Garrel, and misses by a wide margin.
1 giant hurls a rock at Peja, and misses.

Peja moves close to the giants and casts a protective spell on himself.

[sblock=Peja]
Kullrund is way ahead of you.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Doorgath]
It takes a full round to summon nature's ally, and you have a max range of 95'
[/sblock]

All: Feel free to post your next round's actions.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 20, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja grunts and shuffles forward at full speed until just behind Kull.  Leaving a respectful distance between himself and the giants, Peja quickly intones a prayer for Delundar's favor on Kull's behalf.

[sblock=Psion]I will be out for the weekend.  Peja moves to stand behind or beside Kull in order to cast gem bomb on the giants or in the giant's area.  If it takes two rounds for Peja to get to the giants, that is fine.  Peja will try not to incur an AoO for casting this spell.  Standing thusly close to Kull, Peja will hopefully also allow Kull to benefit from_ magic circle against evil_...all w/i 10 ft of Peja gain +2 deflection bonus to AC vs evil and +2 resistance bonus to saves vs evil, plus blocks any attempt to posses or exercise mental control over the warded creature(s).  After gem bombing the giants, Peja will either cast cure spells on the party as needed or he will simply whack at whatever giant is closest with his quarterstaff.[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 20, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]



			
				Psion said:
			
		

> 1 giant hurls a rock at Garrel, and misses by a wide margin.




Davreya twists to the side as a boulder comes hurtling at him.  _Hey_, Davreya thinks, _how are they able to see me?_

But a closer look at the situation reveals the truth: one of the giants, a particularly cross-eyed specimen, had in fact been aiming at Garrel.  "Garrel," Davreya calls out, "I'm right beside you.  Go for that cross-eyed one."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Davreya will continue his actions as noted in the previous post, namely keeping close to Garrel and taking advantage of flanking and sneak attacks.  This is round 2 of 8 on the greater invisibility.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 20, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]

[sblock=psion]
Ok, I'm summoning it right in front of them. As I'm posting before the other chargers meet them, I presume I act first[/sblock]

As a towering storm elemental appears in a middle of swirling winds right before the giants, Doorgath shouts something in a strange language, then he and Reisha start closing to the giants

[sblock=psion] I order him in auran to do a full-round action of thunder and lightinings, and to start fighting the next round. You may find full stats of it in my char sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jan 20, 2007)

From cover of invisibility, Ari unleashes a torrent of lightning at the giants.

Shortly thereafter, Doorgath's storm elemental appears, a torrential living cloud of thunder and lightning. A loud clap of thunder peals out as a bolt of lightning sweeps out from the creature. The creature that had taken the brunt of Ari's lightning previously succumbs from the torrent.

Kullrund charges a giant, hewing into it with his falchion; energy momentarily arcs between Kull and the target. 

Garrel, Peja, and Davreya move towards the giants.

[sblock=Doorgath]
You still have an action before the giants act; you merely completed casting and can direct the storm elemental as a free action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 21, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> But a closer look at the situation reveals the truth: one of the giants, a particularly cross-eyed specimen, had in fact been aiming at Garrel.  "Garrel," Davreya calls out, "I'm right beside you.  Go for that cross-eyed one."




[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel nods not wanting to give away any more info to the giants than he has too. . . Not that it looks like they ae very bright, but why take chances."

close once more, double move full defense


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 21, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

Seeing that the combined electrical onslaught seems to be taking its toll on the giants, Ari maintains her distance and conjures a ball of lightning to attack the nearest creature.

[SBLOCK=OOC]

_Ball lightning_ for 42 HP damage, Ref DC 23 for half. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=836131

The spell will last for 12 more rounds, can move up to 30' per round and does 13d6 per round.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Jan 22, 2007)

[sblock=Doorgath]I'm going to default your action for the round, so we can get moving...[/sblock]

Doorgath, having unleashed his elemental fury on the giants, wild shapes into a dire bear and moves 40' towards the giants.

Giants act:
One giant responds to Kullrund's attack, making two wide swings at him and missing.

One giant moves within 10 feet of Garrel and attacks. The club bears down on him, about to smash him. There's a thud on the ground. The giant seems momentarily proud of himself, until he sees Garrel is totally unharmed, the club having slid right through his form.

One giant moves within 10 feet of Peja. The brute swings his great club... the blow lands with a thud.

[sblock=Peja]
19 points of damage
[/sblock]

Ari speaks arcane words, and a ball of lightning streaks out and hits the giant attacking Peja, being closest to her. The clumsy giant doesn't notice the oncoming ball of lightning until it is too late, his huge frame dropping to the ground, the ball of lightning still hovering over his body.

[sblock=Status]
2 giants down, 2 remain (1 10 feet from Garrel, 1 5 feet from Kullrund)

Actions before the giants act next: Everyone but Ari.
[/sblock]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 22, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"Come on, you can do better than that!" say Kull, to the Giant swinging wildly in front of him.

"Here, let me show you how it's done." he say, letting out a primal roar before swinging back at him.

[SBLOCK=Psion]Greater Raging (+6 Str, +6 Con, +3 Will Save, -2 AC) then using a full attack on the Giant standing next to me.  I am Power Attacking for 8 giving me a +12 to damage.  My AC is now 25 due to the rage.

Invisible Castle link for my 3 attacks - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=838771

Result: AC 32, 20, 22    

If they hit they do 36, 38 and 43 points of damage respectively.    

Invisible Castle link for my 3 damage rolls - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=838780

Depending on how many attacks hit, Kull takes 5, 1 and 2 points of damage from his own Vicious Weapon.

Here are the Invisible Castle links - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=838782 and http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=838790 (I only rolled 1d6 by accident the first time   )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 23, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]


			
				Psion said:
			
		

> The club bears down on Garrel, about to smash him. There's a thud on the ground. The giant seems momentarily proud of himself, until he sees Garrel is totally unharmed, the club having slid right through his form.




_Not only cross-eyed_, Davrea thinks, _but not too bright, either.  This shouldn't take long._  Davreya slips past the giant as its attention is focused on Garrel, then stabs the creature from behind, catching a vital spot.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Tumble check to slip past the giant. (1d20+18=37) (Though he may not need it due to invisibility.)
Attack roll versus the giant (sneak attack!). (1d20+14=24)
Damage versus a giant! (Assuming a successful attack). (1d6+3=8, 3d6=12, 5d6=14) That's a total of 34 damage.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Jan 23, 2007)

Kull hews into the giant twice before it goes down.

[sblock=Kull]It only took 2 attacks to take it down, so take the 5 and 1.
[/sblock]

The final hill giant is startled when receiving a vicious attack from seemingly nowhere, but is still standing.

[sblock=All]
1 Hill Giant remains, facing Garrel and Davreya..

Peja, Doorgath, and Garrel have actions remaining.
I'm out for the night. Will pick it up tomorrow.
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 23, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja winces from the blow dealt him by one of the giants.  Seeing the last remaining giant bear down on Kull, Peja hustles over, quarterstaff in hand.  Swinging his quarterstaff in an arc and bringing the weapon to bear on the giant's club while simultaneously dodging out of the giant's grasp, Peja attempts to sunder the club in twain before the giant can use the weapon to brain Kull.

[sblock=Psion]Move and Sunder w/quarterstaff +20, 1d6+3 dmg, crit x2.  Peja's AC vs. giants is 24.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 23, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]

As soon as he can, Doorgath, Reisha and the Storm Elemental close upon the last giant, trying to finish him.


----------



## Psion (Jan 23, 2007)

The storm elemental swoops in towards the giant. The giant tries to fend off the creature with his club, and manages to connect with little apparent effect. The storm elemental buffets and shocks the giant.

[sblock=Doorgath]
Storm elemental takes 20 damage before damage reduction.
[/sblock]

Peja closes, intent on disarming the brute. Peja's staff bites into his club, and splinters fly off, but the huge club remains intact.

Doorgath (in dire bear form) and Reisha (also, coincidentally, in dire bear form...) close on the giant. Doorgath's first blow rends the giants flesh, and he collapses.

[sblock=Status]
Combat over... what do you do?
[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 23, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

Ari reappears as the lightning ball fades from view.

"Not the most hospitable of folk, giants," she says, straightening her shirt. "Is everyone all right?"

[SBLOCK=Spells Used Today]
Superior Resistance
Greater Invisibility
Chain Lightning
Ball Lightning[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 23, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Ari reappears as the lightning ball fades from view.
> "Not the most hospitable of folk, giants," she says, straightening her shirt. "Is everyone all right?"




[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]


Garrel chuckles in his somewhat gravelly voice, "Oh, fine I think.  Only my ego has been wounded.  I was rather useless in this fight.  My apologies."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 23, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]


Groowwwwwwwllllll.......


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 23, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"I'm fine.  My own weapon scratched me more than these guys!" say Kull, looking at the scratches and nicks on his arms.

Kull kicks the dead giant in front of him, "Well, so much for the welcoming party.  Where to from here?"

[SBLOCK=Psion]Does the giant in front of me have anything on him apart from his club that I can see at a glance?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 23, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Kull kicks the dead giant in front of him, "Well, so much for the welcoming party.  Where to from here?"





[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel replies, "Good.  Then I guess we loot anything useful and use whatever time remans on the arcane eye to scout before entering."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 24, 2007)

Peja casts an appraising look around the party to see if anyone requires healing, then casts _cure moderate wounds_ on himself.  After kneeling and quietly intoning a prayer to Delundar, most of Peja's wounds close, leaving only a few light knicks and one welt.

[sblock=Psion]Drop _make whole_ to cast _cure moderate_ for 15 hp restored.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=840417[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jan 24, 2007)

Examining most of the hill giant's possessions reveal nothing save sheep bones, hides, and rocks, but one hill giant's sack has the rumpled, dried remnants of a long dead human, apparently a merchant or noble of some stature, as it has a heavy purse laden with gold (258), gems (lazulite(75 gp), mauve spinel (500 gp), ophealine (10 gp), and tourmaline(45 gp) ), as well as wearing a fine gold ring and gold laced vest with an embroidered symbol of shattered chains, and a potion.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 24, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"Find anything magical?" Kull asks whoever find the sack of goodies with the dead merchant in it.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Does someone want to check to see if any of the stuff is magical or shall we wait until later?  I'm happy for the gold to go towards party loot for now.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> "Find anything magical?" Kull asks whoever find the sack of goodies with the dead merchant in it.




[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]


Garrel says, "Lets see..."  and will do a detect magic on the area and items...


----------



## Psion (Jan 24, 2007)

Garrel intones a brief incantation and scans the small pile of goods before you.

[sblock=Garrel]
Potion, vest, and ring are magic.
Potion - Faint Transmutation
Vest - Faint conjuration and transmutation
Ring - Faint Transmutation
[/sblock]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 24, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"Well?" Kull asks Garrel.

"Find anything interesting?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 24, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja fingers the gold-laced vest embroidered with shattered chains with interest.  "Hmmmmm..."

[sblock=Psion]
Knowledge (religion) +15.  16.http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=841750
Knowledge (history) +9.  27.http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=841752
Knowledge (arcana) +2.  15. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=841754
I have rolled an inordinate number of ones using invisible castle.     Can Peja think of anything relevant about the vest?[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 24, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]
"My _arcane eye_ has faded, Garrel.  I can cast another one, of course, but I don't believe we need it right away.  After all, if there's anybody else in there, they surely must have heard the noise of this battle."

Davreya begins making his way over to the doors the giants left hanging open.  As he does so, he passes Peja kneeling beside the merchant's body.  "I can examine those items, if you like," he says, pointing to the ring and vest.  "I can even cast a full analysis spell to identify the exact nature of their magic, though we might wish to secure the area before I start any time-intensive rituals."

After taking a quick glance at each of the items, Davreya heads over to the doors and peers inside.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I'll make a couple of Bardic Knowledge checks just to see if either of these itmes might be famous enough that I might have read about them before: Two Bardic Knowledge checks. (1d20+14=26, 1d20+14=19).  I'll look at the vest first, then the ring.  Then I'll attempt a Spot check at the doors to see if I notice anything unusual inside: Spot check. (1d20+13=18)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Jan 24, 2007)

Davreya and Peja look over the ring and, drawing from their collective knowledge, seem to agree that it is likely that the vest somehow assists the wearer in _escaping_ from bindings, shackles or the like.

The ring does not seem to distinctive enough appearance that it occurs to either of you as having any historical significance.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 25, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel says, "Well these things radiate magic, and I agree lets explore more before worrying over it too much..."

Potion, vest, and ring are magic.
Potion - Faint Transmutation
Vest - Faint conjuration and transmutation
Ring - Faint Transmutation


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 26, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

"I don't wish to seem impatient, gentlemen," Ari says, walking forward, "but perhaps we should see if our host is available?"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 26, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager] Growwwwlll - one of the monstruos bears nods in agreement.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 26, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"So what are you saying we should do now?", Kull asks Ari.

"Go inside and look?"


----------



## Psion (Jan 27, 2007)

The doors through which the giants emerged is a huge double door, 10 feet high and 15 feet wide, and carved with many runes and glyphs. Black enamel covers the exterior of the doors, save for a few rusty spots where the enamel has worn off.

Peering into the doors thrown open by the giants, you see a rectangular room. The door you look through is a double door. There are doors on the other three walls of the room, all single doors (if large.)

Everything in the chamber shows the signs of neglect and the stamp of unrelenting time. Cracks run rampant in jagged zigs and zags across the flagstone floor and tilted walls. The plaster upon the ceiling, once apparently depicting an underwater scene, has peeled and fallen away to the extent that it is impossible to see what the subject of the painting once was. Beyond the plaster is the cracked stone of the ceiling. In the very center of the chamber is a low circular basin, in the center of which is a chipped and broken marble statue of a leaping dolphin. It looks to have once been a fountain, but no water runs now; instead, stagnant green liquid pools just below the lip of the basin. West of the fountain, a large fire burns in a rough firepit built with debris, providing dim light for the chamber.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm not quite sure how I am going to do maps yet. I was fiddling with something, but it's not quite ready yet. Thought I'd put this out there and get you all rolling.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 27, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]
The huge bear sniffs at the air suspiciously and refuses to go forth.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 27, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"Do you fancy casters need to do anything else or is it ok for me to go into the room?", Kull asks aloud.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 27, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

"Should be safe, Kull."  Davreya calmly walks into the room, sweeping his gaze back and forth.  "At least as safe as fighting giants."  Davreya grins as he heads toward the center of the room.  "Both the fountain and the celing mural have something of an aquatic theme...curious.  I wonder if that has any significance."

Davreya stands by the fountain for a moment, staring at the carved dolphin.  Finally, he turns back to the others.  "Alright, let's get organized."  He quickly walks back to the main doors, then turns around so that he is facing into the room.  "From here, we've got three possible avenues of exploration.  Doors to the right, left, and straight forward.  That firepit must have belonged to the giants--we should search that area for anything of interest.  Once that's done, though, I reccomend we start with the left door."

Davreya spins around, smiling at everyone.  "Sound good?  Excellent.  I'll go take a look at the door.  Garrel, would you mind checking out the fire?""

[SBLOCK=OOC]How big are the other doors?  Large enough that the giants could have gone through them?  I'll search the left door for any traps: Search check. (1d20+36=53)  Note: I'm using left and right from the perspective of the front doors, standing outside looking inward.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Jan 28, 2007)

[sblock=Davreya]
You find no traps or other oddities about the door.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 28, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Davreya spins around, smiling at everyone.  "Sound good?  Excellent.  I'll go take a look at the door.  Garrel, would you mind checking out the fire?""




[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel replies, "On it.  When we are ready I can ethereally peak through the walls or doors to see what can be see as well before we enter."  He will examine the fireplace/pit area and the doors as well looking for traps, or whatever may reveal itself.  Assume he stays blinking just in case...

OOC:  Garrel's search is +22.  He also has the rogue's ability to auto-spot traps...


----------



## Psion (Jan 28, 2007)

[sblock=Garrel]
There appear to be no traps on the other doors, nor anything special about the firepit. However, in addition to the obvious footprints of the four hill giants you clashed with, there are footprints -- larger ones -- in the soot leading out the door straight ahead. Apparently fresh.
[/sblock]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 28, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"See anything?", Kull asks Davreya and Garrel.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> "See anything?", Kull asks Davreya and Garrel.




[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]


Garrel replies, "No traps on the doors, but there appear to be some larger, fresh footprints leading out the door straight ahead.  Don't know what from though a pack of hin is probably out. (grin)."
  "I should scout?", he says half question half statement.

OOC: 

If the others agree, do the ethereal scouting bit through each door via robe of etherealness...


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 29, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

"Do be careful, Garrel," Ari says. "And come straight back if you see anything at all dangerous."


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 29, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"Is there some way that Garrel would be able to contact us if he did get into trouble?  Do any of you casters have something that might be useful?"


----------



## Psion (Jan 29, 2007)

Room map:


----------



## Psion (Jan 29, 2007)

*Garrel's investigation.*

[sblock=ruling]
I'm going to rule that you use up a minimum of 1 minute for each time you transition to the ethereal plane using the cloak of etherealness.
[/sblock]

*Left Room:*

This small, rectangular room contains the shattered and smashed remnants of what was probably a bed, a bureau, and perhaps one or two other wooden items that have been so reduced to their component parts that it is now impossible to say for certain what purpose they fulfilled when they were whole. Rotting tapestries hang upon the walls, and a large yellowed and insect-eaten bear skin covers most of the floor, perhaps once serving a plush carpet but now just a tattered mess.

*Room ahead:*

The door to this room is barred from within by a large beam.

The eastern portion of this chamber appears to abut the actual rock of the cliff face against which the stronghold was built. A rough tunnel, perhaps 15 feet wide and 10 feet tall, opens in the center of the native rock wall, leading into darkness. The remaining walls and ceiling of the chamber are stone blocks, showing massive untended cracks. Small bars hold the upper portions of what were once ceiling to floor tapestries. The southern extent of the room contains a large heap of debris made up of dried grass, animal pelts, and torn and ripped tapestries obviously salvage from the walls of this very room. Against the north wall, a bonfire provides flickering illumination in the chamber.

*Right room:*

Smashed flat against the floor and broken into three separate pieces is the top of a large oak table. The finely carved legs are splayed out. A crystalline chandelier that looks to have once been suspended from the ceiling now lies shattered upon the floor. Piled in four corners are the broken remnants of wooden chairs.

There is a door exiting to the east.

[sblock=Revised Room Map]






[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 29, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel will use up the remainder of his minute scouting abit farther afield...  After all, he is ethereal, what are the chances something could happen? Lol, but if it does it will be bad though.

After that he returns to the group and tells about what he saw


----------



## Psion (Jan 29, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]


			
				Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Garrel will use up the remainder of his minute scouting abit farther afield...  After all, he is ethereal, what are the chances something could happen? Lol, but if it does it will be bad though.




What's "a bit"? I'll assume you go one "layer" further in each room. Map updates will have to wait until I get home.[/sblock]

*Chamber off to right of tunnel:*

This is a small spur off of the main tunnel, too small to accommodate a giant, being only 5' wide and 8' tall. A slab of rock in the entryway looks conspicuous to your trained senses. It could potentially be a trigger to a trap...

The chamber itself appears to be undisturbed,  a thick patina of dust having settled on all its contents. Every available wall supports a wooden rack of thin, diagonally crossing wooden beams, each piece exquisitely carved in the semblance of a leafy vine. Suspended on almost every point of wooden intersection are dark wine bottles, so dust-covered that their labels are hidden. This chamber appears to be a long-abandoned wine cellar.

*Down tunnel:*

The tunnel begins to wind upwards steeply into the mountainside.

*Beyond the door in the right room:*

Opens into an oddly shaped room.

The eastern wall of this room appears to be composed of native rock. Elaborately carved into the rock is a huge fireplace fully 10 feet wide and deep. A large marble mantle has been affixed above the fireplace, the entire affair bordered with immaculately laid black tiles. Even with the apparent absence of fuel, a large fire burns and flickers within the hearth. Scattered about the rest of the chamber are the remains of leather furnishings. The southeastern corner of the room protrudes in a concave curve of black stone, in which is set a bivalve door of stone. There is a gaping hole in the roof at the room's southwest corner.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 30, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

"My first thought was that this place was abandoned," Davreya muses.  "I assumed that the giants must have just moved in here for shelter, and that their presence keeping just about everyone else away."

Davreya kneels and carefully examines the tracks in the dust.  "But it might not be that simple.    This place...is still in use.  And whoever they are, they didn't have any trouble commanding giants to serve as their guard."

"Garrel already poked his head in here, right?"  Davreya asks, pointing to the left door.  "And he didn't say anything...so I'm guessing it must be clear.  I'm going to go take a look.  Kull, will you back me up?"

Davreya pulls open the left door and steps inside cautiously, senses alert.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Assuming we aren't instantly attacked or hit by a trap, Davreya will try and kick most of the bear rug out of the way (so that the floor is clear), then tear the tapestries down, and then search through the broken furniture.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Jan 30, 2007)

Davreya searches the room to the left (north). It appears to have houses somebody at one time. You find a few remnants of personal items that former occupants might have uses (a brush and comb, some soap, a fragment of a washbasin, a few shards of cloth), but nothing of real value or interest.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 30, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

"Hmm..."  Davreya looks down at the broken comb in his hand.  "This room looks clear, everybody."  He motions Peja and the others into the room.  "And I'd suggest we use this as our base of operations as we explore this place.  There's only one entrance, and it looks easily fortifiable.  Handy if we have to camp here tonight, gods forbid."

"I'm going to go take a quick look through that southern door."

[SBLOCK]In the southern room, Davreya will examine the table and the fallen chandelier, attempting to note whether or not the crystal has any value.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 31, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"Sure I can back you up Davreya.", Kull replies.

Kull follows Davreya first into the North room and then into the South room, falchion drawn just in case it is required.

"If we're going to use this area as a base I think we should air it out a bit first.  Some of this stuff looks a little mouldy.  Anyone have any spells that might help?"

[sblock=OOC]Once we've searched the South room and made sure that it's safe Kull will start clearing out the North room.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jan 31, 2007)

[sblock=updated map]




[/sblock]

Davreya scours the southern room. The chandelier looks like it was once a significant work of art, but many of it's finer crystals are shattered or missing, leaving only smaller or broken crystals. Together, they might net 20 gp.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 31, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja shuffles in after the others, looking around with interest at the stonework inside the building.  After viewing the mouldy condition of the room, Peja grunts then sneezes.  "Little mold never hurt anyone.  Hate to waste a spell on mere tidyin'.  Were there sommat in here ye wanted or needed?"


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 31, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel says, "Its good enough for a base right now.  But, whatever lump of evil villianry is commanding those giants is sure to show sooner rather than later.  Lets be on guard." 

OOC: just an FYI down there in my last post it said Garrel returned and spilled the beans about what he saw


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 31, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"So where do we go from here?", asks Kull.

"And did you disable what you thought might have been a trap in the room with the wine it Garrel?  It sounds like it could be dangerous"

"Are we going to make camp in this room and wait until tomorrow to look further or should we press ahead now?"


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 31, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

"I could try to blast a hole in the wall," Ari says, smiling, "but I'm not sure that's what you have in mind. I'll see if I can tidy up."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
_Prestidigitation_ to clean stuff up a bit.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Spells Used]
0 Level: 1/6 -- _Prestidigitation_
1 Level: 0/8
2 Level: 0/8
3 Level: 0/8
4 Level: 1/8 -- _Greater Invisibility_
5 Level: 1/7 -- _Ball Lightning_
6 Level: 2/5 -- _Superior Resistance_, _Chain Lightning_

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 1, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

As the others mill about, Davreya quietly slips one of the cracked crystals into his pocket.  _Not really worth anything_, he thinks, _but a nice little momento nevertheless_.

After giving the room one final glance, Davreya walks over and examines the door leading east.  "Hmm...probably not trapped, but it's better to be safe than sorry."  He leans down and carefully examines the door's lock and hinges.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 1, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"If that door is locked I could "oil" the hinges for you if you want.", says Kull, with a wry grin.

[sblock=OOC]I'm not trying to play Kull as a "look at my muscles" body-builder type.  He just likes to be helpful wherever he can.  Plus he has fun flexing his muscles and creating a bit of chaos and wanton destruction every now and again!     [/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Feb 1, 2007)

An examination of the door leading East does not reveal any traps or anything else unusual.


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 1, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> "And did you disable what you thought might have been a trap in the room with the wine it Garrel?  It sounds like it could be dangerous"
> 
> "Are we going to make camp in this room and wait until tomorrow to look further or should we press ahead now?"




[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel replies, "No, but I see you are eager to taste some treasure eh?  I must admit it tempts me too.  And, it is a room likely to be from before D left, maybe with a secret door or something in it..."

If the others concurr, Garrel will attempt to disarm it.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 1, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

Meanwhile, in the broken chandelier room, Davreya stands up, his examination of the east door complete.  "I'm beginning to wonder if we'll find anything interesting in this area...seems to be little more than broken furniture and mold.  Clearly anything of significance must be inside the mountain itself, up that passage that Garrel spotted.  Still, common sense says we should make at least a cursory examination of all the of the rooms in this area, even if they contain little worthy of our attention"

But as he opens the eastern door and steps through cautiously, his eyes grow wide with surprise.  "Hello, what's this?"  The mysterious fuel-less fire  draws Davreya's attention.  "If that's not magical, then I'm Peja's uncle."  Davreya activates his _detect magic_, examining the fire from across the room.  He then sweeps his gaze across the rest of the chamber, attempting to spot any other signs of magic.


----------



## Psion (Feb 1, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> If the others concurr, Garrel will attempt to disarm it.




[sblock=OOC]
Garrel disable device (1d20+20=23)

Ow.
[/sblock]

Garrel tries to disable the rocky pressure plate. Trying to pry the plate loose to access the mechanism apparently set it off. The passage constricts, but Garrel's nimble reflexes easily evade the worst from the trap... nonetheless, does not manage to get into the room

[sblock=OOC]
Garrel reflex save vs. trap (1d20+16=35) (I put the wrong number in, -5 to displayed.)
[/sblock]

Realizing the nature of the trap is magical, not mechanical, Garrel identifies the actual part of the floor not the step on and marks it so anyone in the party can avoid it.

[sblock=OOC]
Garrel disable device, try 2 (1d20+20=31)

The trap is considered "circumvented" not "disabled".
[/sblock]

There are 87 bottles of wine in the storage room. None appear magical or unusual in any way. They are, however, fine vintages and could be quite valuable to an interested buyer.


----------



## Psion (Feb 1, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Davreya activates his _detect magic_, examining the fire from across the room.  He then sweeps his gaze across the rest of the chamber, attempting to spot any other signs of magic.




Both the hearth and the doors to the tower radiate strong _conjuration_ magic.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 1, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

"Now, let us not lose sight of why we've come here," Ari admonishes her companions. "I'm as fond of trinkets and treasure as the next lady, but we have a sage to find."

Seeing Garrel trip the trap, Ari jumps back in surprise.

"My, someone certainly didn't want anyone sampling their wine."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 1, 2007)

Hearing Davreya grunt with surprise and mutter about being his uncle, Peja's ears prick.  Knowing all too well that Davreya is keen to the scent of items of value, particularly books, Peja shuffles after Dav.  "Uncle, my patoot.  Monkeybone is more like it. Whotcher see, Davreya?"  Peja leans forward and taps at the floor absently with the butt end of his quarterstaff.  "They don't make 'em like this much anymore..."


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 2, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Seeing Garrel trip the trap, Ari jumps back in surprise.
> 
> "My, someone certainly didn't want anyone sampling their wine."




[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel wipes some sweat off his brow and replies, "If this is how they guard the wine I hate to see what the treasure room is like.  Everyone watch out for this spot..."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 2, 2007)

The two bears seem annoyed and the first one begins stepping inside the room, when Garrel jumps over the trap. Looking at his stunt, the bears sighs and steps back.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 4, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"Perhaps we should press on through these double doors.  If they've trapped the wine room, who knows what else they've trapped down there."

[sblock=OOC] I'm just trying to move things on a bit.  We seem to have split up a little.  I think it would probably be best if we stuck together for now.  What do the rest of you think?[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 5, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

Davreya, obviously distracted by the magical fire, jumps when Peja comes up behind him.  He looks around, then past Peja to the room he just came through.  "Where are the others?  Oh, I've wandered off again, haven't I?"  He grins sheepishly.  "Sorry about that.  We really should stay together, shouldn't we?"

Davreya glaces over at the doors leading into the tower.  "We'll come back to those later, I suppose.  Best to stay clear of them for now."  He looks suspiciously over at the fireplace, and then to the hole in the roof.  "Peja, before we catch up to the others, let me ask your opinion on something.  Do you think that hole was caused by natural decay, or by some sort of force?"

Davreya pauses long enough to hear Peja's answer, then heads back to the main entrance chamber to hopefully regroup with the others.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 5, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

Joining back up with the others, Kull asks, "So where to next?"

"Do we follow the path to the East that curves around to the right or do we try and get through those double doors in the room to the South?  Personally I think we try the double doors first.  We've already found a trap guarding the wine.  I can't imagine what else might be down there."

[sblock=OOC] Thanks for that nonamazing.    [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 5, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Joining back up with the others, Kull asks, "So where to next?"




[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel joins back with the others and says, "Double doors sounds fine to me."  Looks at the rest...   Assumingh concur he will search for traps ih he has not already done so, disable device if they are present and then we presumably go in.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 5, 2007)

"I'd hesitate afore sayin' anything in here's not the result of some sorta applied force.  That there hole looks like natural decay ter me, but it could also be nature herself tryin' ter get in or out."  Eyeing the double doors, Peja nods.  "I'm fer seein' what's behind them two doors."  Fingering his wooden symbol of Delundar, Peja shuffles over to Ari.  "Yer tempetuous, my dear.  But yer pretty ter look at, with spirit ter match yer temper.  When they open them doors, I'll just stand by ye so's in case ye need patchin' up after."  The dwarf winks at Ari to try to irk her, knowing full well she needs no protecting nor helping.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 5, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

"Why thank you very much, Peja," Ari says, putting a hand on her companions head. "I do believe that's the nicest thing anyone has said to me all day."

"Certainly, the doors do have an advantage in that we can always close them if we find something on the other side that isn't to our liking." She smiles wryly. "But then, they can always close behind us as well..." She draws a silver piece from her coin purse and flips it in the air, letting it land on the ground. It rolls briefly on its side in the direction of the doors before falling over. "It seems fate wishes us to open the door," she remarks, retrieving the coin.


----------



## Psion (Feb 5, 2007)

As Garrel approaches the doors, the fire in the hearth bursts forth, surging to several times its original size. The column of flame spirals towards Garrel!

[sblock=Combat Time! Initiative]
Initiative: Peja, Ari, Garrel, Doorgath, Kullrund, Davreya (1d20=7, 1d20+2=18, 1d20+2=20, 1d20=7, 1d20+3=14, 1d20+7=10)

Nobody beat the elemental! I'm not going to bother enforcing a surprise round... everyone was pretty much on their toes.
[/sblock]

The blazing column of fire rolls towards Garrel and lashes out at him. The fiery appendage wallops him and sears his flesh...
[sblock=OOC Garrel]
18 points of damage + 11 fire damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Anyone may post their actions; all have a turn before the creature acts again...
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 6, 2007)

Holding his wooden holy symbol and his water canteen aloft in the hot air and fervently praying to Delundar that the symbol does not catch fire from the heat of the fire elemental, Peja casts a spell and directs the holy wrath of Delundar toward the elemental.

[sblock=Psion]Cast _banishment_.  Up to 28 HD extraplanar creature is forced out of Peja's home plane.  Will save 23 negates.  Subject also to spell resistance, if the creature has any.  The spell description says if the caster uses something disliked by the elemental during the casting, the DM may elect to grant a small bonus to either the will save DC or the caster check to overcome spell resistance.  PHB 203, if that helps. [/sblock]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 6, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"Is it ok to attack or do you casters need to do something first?", Kull quickly yells out to the group.  After getting the all clear he lets out a primal roar and charges the huge mass of flame attacking Garrel.

"Hey there hot stuff.  How about you pick on me."

[sblock=OOC]Kull is Greater Raging and Charging (and probably giving the Fire Elemental an AoO due to reach) and Power Attacking for 10.  Since the Fire Elemental is already in combat with Garrel I take it that Kull charging in won't affect any of the spells the casters wanted to get off?  If it does I'll delay my charge until after they've cast.

AC is down to 23 until next round (-2 for charging, -2 for Greater Rage).  After next round it will be up to 25.

Kull's attack roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=860243
1d20+24+3+2-10-> [20,24,3,2,-10] = (39) (Natural 20!  Invisible Castle is loving Kull so far.    Sorry CanadienneBacon!  I know I promised not to steal all the good rolls.   )

Psion, does the Shocking Burst ability on my weapon work if I confirm the critical?  I know Elementals are immune to crits but I wasn't sure if the ability still worked, even if the attack doesn't do double damage.  I won't roll damage (I assume AC 39 is a hit) until you let me know either way.[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 6, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

"Ha!  Of course!  That fireplace must have been a prison for that thing." Davreya ducks as an errant blast of flame passes over his head.  "Poor creature...there's no telling how long it's been bound in there."

Davreya backs up, hovering at the edge of the battle.  _I see Peja's gearing up to use a standard banishing spell.  That should bring a quick end to this confrontation...but just in case it doesn't..._  Davreya reaches into his bag, feeling around for one of his scrolls.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I'll take a move action to back up about ten or fifteen feet away from the creature--well out of its reach.  (Here's a tumble check if one is needed: Tumble check. (1d20+15=26))  I'll then use a standard action to reach into my bag of holding and retrieve a scroll of Bear's Endurance.  If Peja's summoning fails, my next action will be to use the scroll on whoever seems to be the most wounded (probably Garrel, as he took the brunt of the elemental's first attack).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Feb 6, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Holding his wooden holy symbol and his water canteen aloft in the hot air and fervently praying to Delundar that the symbol does not catch fire from the heat of the fire elemental, Peja casts a spell and directs the holy wrath of Delundar toward the elemental.




As Peja intones his incantation, the roiling flames first jerk as if being swatted back, and then rapidly fade away into pinpricks like thousands of fireflies, then finally nothing. An enraged Kull rushes through the motes as they fade away.

[sblock=OOC]
Well, that was quick...

Actions?
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 6, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]
Peja gingerly tucks his wooden holy symboly back beneath his tunic.  Wiping sweat and a bit of soot and grime from his forehead, the dwarf shakes his head.  "That were almost very, very bad.  Best ter be on tenderfeet walkin' 'round here, eh?  Still in the mood fer the double doors, Dav?  Ari, milady, yer not too singed, are ye?"


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 6, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"Well that was a bit of a let-down.  I was just getting myself pumped up for a bit of a fire fight", say Kull.

"Still, it's probably for the best.  We all saw what it did to Garrel with just one hit.  I wouldn't want to take too many of those.  Are you ok Garrel?"

"On the plus side, that looks like what was guarding the doors.  That means there shouldn't be anything else to worry about.  Right?", say Kull, half-asking, half-telling.

"So, shall we go through the doors now?"


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 6, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

"Let me take a look at them first, Kull.  The fireplace is empty now, and I'd be inclined to think the trap has no more power.  But I am curious as to the exact nature of the trap, and I'd like to examine it a bit more closely."

Davreya kneels by the doorframe, cautiously looking for any magical runes worked into the weave of the wood.  "You know, I'm beginning to develop a severe distaste for the former owner of this keep.  Such crude, unimaginative traps.  Though he may have had some degree of arcane skill, he obviously lacked creativity."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Search Check to examine the doors. (1d20+36=42)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Feb 6, 2007)

Examining the doors, Davreya soon realizes that it was good to take care here. Taking a look at the door frame reveals what is probably a catch that activates a mechanism in the ceiling when opening the door. In addition, the pull ring on the door at first seemed loose, but it appears looking behind the mounting that it's intentionally made to rotate, manipulating some sort of mechanism.

The catch draws your attention to the ceiling, where you see a groove well hidden in the decorative niches that criss cross the ceiling. Looking close, it could easily pop open to unleash some sort of unpleasant trap.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 6, 2007)

Peja grimaces at the extent of Kullrund's wounds.  "Ye want me ter have a look at that, friend?  Could 'ave ye patched up in no time at all, if'n ye like."


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 6, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"Errrr...thanks Peja but I think that I'll manage for now.  You might want to take a look at Garrel though.  He took a strong hit from that big blob of fire.", replies Kull.

[sblock=CanadienneBacon] Did you get Kull mixed up with Garrel or do you really want to take a look at my 6 points of damage wounds?[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 6, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja shakes his head forcefully then smiles.  "Must notta cleared that last tankard or six outta me head afore we danced on the wind ter get here.  Garrell!  Show me that wound o' yers, man!"  Holy symbol in hand once again, the dwarf shuffles over to Garrell to have a look at his burns.  "Crikey, Garrell, that looks a might bit nasty.  Can ye heal that yerself, or might ye be wantin' Delundar ter work his will through ye?"  Peja winks at Garrell in jest.

[sblock=OOC]Whoops!  Yup, I meant Garrell, not Kull.  Heh.   If Garrell will consent, Peja will drop one of his prepared _magic circle against evil_ spells to cast _cure serious wounds_ on Garrell for 3d8+15 hp.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 6, 2007)

The bear that was probably going to charge the elemental stops and roars angrily on the direction of Peja.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 6, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja grins at the bear.  "What?!  So I'm a little useful ever now an' then.  I'll try not to make a habit of it, seein' as how yer not best pleased!"


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 6, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

"Our host was obviously a very private man."

Once Davreya points out the trap above the doorway, Ari shakes her head. "What on Earth could he have had that he felt needed this much protection?" she asks rhetorically. "Although to be honest, it does make me curious about what happens if you open that door..."


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 6, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

Kull looks at the trap that Davreya has pointed out to the group.

"Well, either he is very paranoid or has something that he really doesn't want anyone to get to.  Either way I think we should go in and have a look.  Can you disarm the trap Davreya?", asks Kull.


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 7, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Peja grimaces at the extent of Kullrund's wounds.  "Ye want me ter have a look at that, friend?  Could 'ave ye patched up in no time at all, if'n ye like."




[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel says with a grin, "Thanks Peja, Kull...  Mostly my pride is hurt I think.  But yes more of that beating would truly have hurt."  he casts a lesser vigor on himself and says, "I will try to disarm this trap.  But just in case, how about standing back just a bit..."


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 7, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

Kull steps about 30 feet away from Garrel but has his Falchion out and is ready to respond to any threats that may appear.

"Go ahead Garrel."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 7, 2007)

At Garrell's suggestion, Peja moves well back away from the doors.  Like 40 feet away.


----------



## Psion (Feb 7, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Garrel disable device. (1d20+20=40) 
[/sblock]

Garrel examines and seconds Davreya's observation. He wedges a plank of wood to the roof, preventing the blade therein from coming forth if something goes off. Then he rotates the handle and pulls the door. The lack of activity from the trap confirms that rotating the handle disarms the trap.

Looking into the tower, the party sees the wreckage and disarray beyond. The roof above has been smashed in by massive boulders that now lie scattered amid the ruin of
what was at one time at least three and maybe four separate tower stories. It is difficult to say what this tower may once have housed; now it is a broken, gutted, burned, looted hollow, serving only as a roost for several doves that coo and strut among the broken beams that once supported the ceiling.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 7, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

"Looks like giants threw boulders through the roof, mebbe.  Huh."  Peja moves forward to assess the damage to the room.  The dwarf stops in the doorway to gaze up at the stoppered blade, then with a grunt, tenuously reaches out with his quarterstaff to tap at the floor of the tower room.  If it seems solid underfoot, Peja will enter.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 7, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

Assuming Peja has no problems entering, Ari follows, her eyes peeled for danger.

"Something tells me that no one has lived here for quite some time," she remarks. "No one but giants, at least."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Spot check 16 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=863310[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Feb 7, 2007)

The floor seems stable. A cursory glance doesn't reveal anything further.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 7, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja enters, tapping his quarterstaff in front of himself as he goes.  The dwarf starts looking around through the remains of the tower and is particularly on the alert for more giants.  Peja looks especially for a staircase or door that seems like it might lead elsewhere.  "Where to next, All?"


----------



## Psion (Feb 7, 2007)

There are no means of ascent other than piles of rubble and the fragment of broken beams sunken into the wall, and no means of egress you see other than the door you entered from and the hole in the roof of the tower.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 7, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

Kull takes a quick look around inside.  After seeing that there doesn't seem to be anywhere else to go along this path he steps back out the room.

"Looks like we may have to go back and see where the other passage takes us.  We'll just have to be extra careful.  If they guard their wine and empty smashed rooms that well I'd hate to see what they put in the way of anything really valuable."

[sblock=OCC] Is everyone happy to go back down the other passage, the one that goes straight and then turns to the right?[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 7, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Not seeing anything immediate to attract his attention, Peja nods at Kull's suggestion.  "Aye, just a lot of rubble 'round here.  Could fly up, but with nothin' ter go on, there's little enough reason to bother."  The dwarf turns to exit the room.


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 8, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel nods his assent at the idea of moving on, "Lets try that passage...  I would like to scout it a bit ahead first of course."

Assuming all concur, he will blink 'n hide his way up the passage.  Use his automatic spot for traps and disarming them as found.  Use blink 'n scout to stick his head through any doors and peak ethereally before entering (if unoccupied)  in fact.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 8, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja grunts at Ari, Doorgath the bear, Kull, and Davreya, "Might have ter come back later ter look more thoroughly 'round here, but fer now, what say we have a look 'round the rest o' the place?"  Figuring that the others will follow at their leisure, Peja hefts his pack with another grunt and trundles off after Garrel.  Respectful of any traps Garrel might encounter, Peja leaves a healthy distance of 20 feet between himself and Garrel.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 8, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

Ariornvuraurix lingers in the room a moment longer.

"I wonder what used to be kept in here," she muses aloud. "Certainly these traps were put in place before the building was abandoned... if indeed it _is_ abandoned."

Stroking her chin pensively, she follows Peja from the room.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 8, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

Kull is following Garrel as he investigates the other passage.  He will stand alongside Peja if there is room.  If there are any tighter spaces where they both can't fit he will duck in behind her.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 8, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

"I have a lot of questions about this too, Ariornvuraurix.  Why was this tower attacked?  Assuming, of couse, that the giants didn't merely decide to use it for target practice when they were bored one day."

Davreya looks at the wrecked tower, his mind filled with questions.  After a few moments, he turns around and quietly moves to catch up with the others.


----------



## Psion (Feb 9, 2007)

The party, with Garrel scouting ahead, heads into the passageway. The passage is about 10 feet wide and 15 feet high, and spirals upwards into the mountainside at a steep angle.

[sblock=OOC]
Please let me know in the OOC forum the party order, and how far ahead Garrel is scouting.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Feb 9, 2007)

The party ascends the sloping, spiraling passage with Garrel advancing ahead. Garrel can see a bit of light ahead as he rounds a bend. There appears to be a boulder suspended in the passage ahead. All of the sudden, the boulder lurches into motion and begins plummeting down the passage towards you!

Garrel glimpses a tremendous giant behind the rock as it begins to roll towards him. The rest of the party hears the thundering sound coming from ahead.







[sblock=OOC]
Garrel move silent check (1d20+9=14) 
Sorry, Garrel, the giant heard you and let the rock go.

Here's how I am going to handle this: 

Garrel DID advance further on the giant than the book assumes. I'll give you an improved reflex save, or a standard action and a normal reflex save, since you saw the rock before it started rolling.

The rest of the party, I'll give you a listen check to get a standard action or an improved reflex save in, keeping in mind that you have not seen the boulder yet; your action can include alerting another. Normal reflex saves, though I'm not going to give any large creatures a reflex save to dodge aside... think of something fast or be in a world of hurt.

Nightbreeze is presumably absent, so someone may feel free to suggest an action for Doorgath.
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

"What the?!  Ari!  Get outta the way!"  Peja mutters the dwarvish word for 'craft' and points at a section of wall near the rest of the party behind him.

[sblock=OOC]
Peja's listen check result 19.

If the 19 was good enough to have heard, Peja quickly shouts a warning and then uses a standard action to cast _stone shape_ on a section of wall near himself and the others behind him.  Peja will try to mold a section of wall in the tunnel to make a (narrow?) alcove for everyone to duck in to.  Peja can reshape 24 cubic feet of stone with this casting.  Peja's desperate and in a hurry and not thinking straight, so no worries if you rule against the idea.  I was going to go for shattering the boulder itself before I realized I might have better luck molding an alcove in the wall.  :\ 

After that, Peja's reflex save was an 8.  Not knowing what an improved reflex save was, I just rolled a normal one.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Feb 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
"improved reflex save" just affects the save DC. 8 wouldn't make it, but I'll rule that the stone shape gives everyone else a save for nothing (and the Dire Bears a save for half).
[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 9, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

[SBLOCK=OOC]

Since I never picked out a new meditation, I'm keeping Ari with her last bonus -- the +7 to listen from Chronepsis. If she makes it through, I think she'll continue with that for now. Listen check of 20 -- http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=866870.[/SBLOCK]

"My goodness!" Ari exclaims, seeing the rock heading for them. As she's about to dodge, she sees Peja stumble, and channels some of her arcane power to assist him before dodging away herself.

[SBLoCK=OOC]
As an immediate action, Ari can force another creature to reroll once per day via the _Fickle Finger of Fate_. She's doing this for Peja's reflex save.

Ari's reflex save is a 23 -- http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=866875[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 9, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel shouts, "Get back out of the passage!  A giant just rolled a huge boulder at us."  And, he uses his standard action to go ethereal via his second use of his cloak today. 

OOC: Neener neener ;-)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 10, 2007)

Peja finds himself curiously graced by a sensation of fluidity never before experienced.  The dwarf experiences the joy of unfettered movement for a bare flash of a second before the boulder bears down on him.

[sblock=OOC]If he does get that reflex save re-roll (thanks, Ari!), Peja rolled a 12.   Reflex save re-roll 12.[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 10, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

Listen check. (1d20+13=19)

Davreya looks up, startled, as he hears the rumbling further up the corridor.  As the others begin to shout, Davreya closes his eyes and concentrates, quickly weaving a spell of escape.  He snaps his eyes open, the magic preparing to release, and makes a quick decision, grabbing Doorgath by his fur.  "Doorgath!  Grab Kull!"

A split second later, there is a flash of light, and Davreya vanishes.

_I hope the others are going to be alright_, Davreya thinks.  _I saw Ari ducking to the side--was that alcove_ there _a second ago?--but I'm not sure if Peja managed to get out of the way in time..._
[SBLOCK]Casting Dimension Door with my standard action, if that's possible.  I can bring along up to three medium creatures, or one large and a medium.  Assuming Doorgath is still in dire bear form, I'll grab him (he was just ahead of me in the marching order), and he will hopefully grab Kull.  If this works, then we should all be fine--I'll send us back to the main chamber, next to the fountain with the dolphin statue and off to the side.  Let me know if any further rolls might be required to pull this off.  (A Concentration check, perhaps, for casting while under stress?  Here's one just in case: Concentration check. (1d20+7=9))[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Feb 10, 2007)

[sblock=Garrel]


			
				Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Garrel shouts, "Get back out of the passage!  A giant just rolled a huge boulder at us."  And, he uses his standard action to go ethereal via his second use of his cloak today.




You still need to roll a reflex save to get it off in time.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Davreya]
Give me a reflex save. Also, where are you dimension dooring to.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 10, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> You still need to roll a reflex save to get it off in time.
> [sblock=Davreya]
> 
> OOC: Though he had a standard action free, ah well, roll away then. McDuff.


----------



## Psion (Feb 10, 2007)

[sblock=Garrel]


> OOC: Though he had a standard action free, ah well, roll away then. McDuff.




_With _a reflex roll to pull it off before you get mashed. Sorry, should have been clearer.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 10, 2007)

Doorgath looks amazed then he grabs his friend. At the last moment, however, he understands that Reisha is in danger, too, but he can do nothing. His face shines with anger.

[sblock=ooc]
Counter-info: I won't be away, as I thought. 
Reflex save for me: 30 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=867705)
Reflex save for Reisha: 18 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=867709)
[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 10, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

[SBLOCK]I'll send us back to the main chamber, next to the fountain with the dolphin statue and off to the side of the doors.

Here's my reflex save: Reflex Save. (1d20+10=16)

Erg.  Not too great...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Feb 10, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Okay, let's finish this...

Garrel reflex save (1d20+15=29) 

Davreya... you gain +2 for making the listen check and +1 for trap sense. You barely make it.
[/sblock]

Garrel sees the boulder rolling at him, and activates his cloak just in time for the boulder to roll over where he was.

Peja motions at the wall and creates a recess for the party to jump into... which most of them do.

Davreya tries to Dimension Door, but sees that he's not going to have time at the last moment, and leaps aside.

Ari leaps into the niche and looks back to see Peja just a moment too late... and then, with but a thought, fate is rewoven at Peja reacts just in time to leap in as the rock barrels by.

Doorgath and Reisha are last to leap in, with Doorgath's bear form still protruding a bit and Reisha is protruding _a lot_. Reisha lets out a snarl as the boulder strikes him.

[sblock=Doorgath]
Doorgath takes 67/2 = 33 points

Reisha takes 58 points. I am using the size based massive damage rules, so no problem there.
[/sblock]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 11, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

Kull is a little confused by all the action that has just happened.

[sblock=Psion]Psion, did I not have to make a Reflex save or did you just make one for me?  I didn't post a roll (I haven't been online in the last 2 days) but you didn't give me any damage either.

Also what would be my chances of stopping the boulder instead so that Doorgath and Reisha don't cop a pounding?  Small to nil?[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Feb 11, 2007)

[sblock=Kull]
Yeah, I rolled one for you; I guess I forgot to link the roll. You got a 22, counting trap sense.

Kull reflex save (1d20+14=22)

Since Reisha and Doorgath are large, there is no avoiding damage totally. You could give a Reisha a +2 by aiding him, but it wouldn't be enough.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 11, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Garrel sees the boulder rolling at him, and activates his cloak just in time for the boulder to roll over where he was.




[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

With a smile of relief Garrel slips ethereal and moves up behind the giant, sizing him up he casts righteous might and then perpairs to drop back un-etheral to give that slave taking giant (Goliaths and giants don't get along very well ;-) a real beating - or so he hopes.


----------



## Psion (Feb 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
A map so you can consider your situation... the giant is not alone. Note that despite identical "counters", the giant at the head of the passage is female and the two to the south appear younger. The rest of the party is down the passage ATM... will place their "counters" on the map as soon as they move up.
[/sblock]






The steeply ascending tunnel opens up ahead onto a ledge looking into the mountain valley. You see a young female giant where the boulder was; an older male and two juvenile looking males lie beyond the tunnel mouth. These giants look much larger than the hill giants you saw below.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 12, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

Hearing Garrel's warning and quickly jumping into a newly formed alcove (thanks Ari!) gets the blood flowing through Kullrund's veins again.  After the boulder passes he moves back into the passageway and charges up towards to see what exactly is waiting for him.

[sblock=Psion]Psion, I'm not sure if Kull can get out past the 2 Dire Bears.  If he can then he will draw his falchion and start running up towards where the boulder came from.  If I can't I will run along directly behind them.

How long will it take Kull to reach the top?[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 12, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel will stil sneak up behind the baddies, in this case old dad.  Trying to position himself for the least retaliation as he can, though that does not look hopefull. . .


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 13, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

Davreya struggles to catch his breath, crushed between the wall and a pair of surprisingly heavy bears.  "Ugh..." Davreya grunts.  "Reisa...Doorgath...not that I don't appreciate the help...but I would like to breathe at some point."  Wriggling his way free from the two hair covered boulders, Davreya looks down the tunnel with dismay.  "More giants?  Oh, dear..."

"Everyone okay?  Peja, Reisa looks badly wounded--I think that rock rolled over her leg and broke it.  Oh, and Kull, there's some giants up here that look like they need to have a word with you."

[SBLOCK]Assuming Davreya has an action available, he'll cast Haste on all his allies in range (which should be everyone except Garrel, who is up ahead).  If Davreya doesn't have an action, he'll cast the spell at the next opportunity.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 13, 2007)

Peja blinks unthinkingly at Davreya.  Shaking the cobwebs out of his ears in disbelief at the tumult that just occurred, Peja grunts and pushes hard against the bears to try to wriggle free a bit of breathing room amidst the two hulking masses of fur.  When Reisha reacts with a snarl at Peja's push, the dwarf looks up with alarm to see the source of the bear's pain and winces.  Quickly working against time, Peja calls upon what power of prayer Delundar grants him and attempts to magically stitch Reisha's injuries.  

After seeing to Reisha, Peja pushes past whomever is still in the alcove and darts up the tunnel to join Garrel, his newfound fleetness of foot greatly enjoyed.

[sblock=Psion, Doorgath]Peja will drop _divination_ to cast _cure critical wounds_ on Reisha.  4d8+14 = 33 hp restored.  Move 40 feet.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Feb 14, 2007)

[sblock=Initiative]
Initiative: Peja, Ari, Garrel, Doorgath, Kullrund, Davreya (1d20=16, 1d20+2=12, 1d20+2=20, 1d20=8, 1d20+3=13, 1d20+7=26)

All party members go before the giants and can post in any order (I'll assume that Peja and Davreya's actions are as stated above unless you indicate otherwise)
[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 14, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

"More giants," Ari says ruefully. "Why are they always so rude?"

She moves up behind Garrel and gestures, muttering in Draconic. Several small beads of force appear before her and speed unerringly to their tragets.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
_Chain Missile_ -- I don't have my books with me at work, so I'll have to wait until later to do the rolls, unless you want to do them, Psi. I'm having dinner with my family tonight so I can't guarantee getting it rolled up before tomorrow.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Feb 14, 2007)

[sblock=Kafkonia]
No sweat. If I need to post it myself to get things rolling, I will do so... otherwise, unless the cable company gets their act together, this fight might be a bit slow, so no hurry.

Side note - Garrel announced he was ethereally moving behind the giants, so unless you are going to take similar measures, it's going to be a bit rough to move up behind him. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 14, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=Kafkonia]
> No sweat. If I need to post it myself to get things rolling, I will do so... otherwise, unless the cable company gets their act together, this fight might be a bit slow, so no hurry.
> 
> Side note - Garrel announced he was ethereally moving behind the giants, so unless you are going to take similar measures, it's going to be a bit rough to move up behind him.
> [/sblock]



[SBLOCK=Psion]
Oh, right! In that case, Ari will wait until one of the other big strong men moves forward, and then station herself behind them. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 18, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

With a burst of newfound speed, Kull charges up the passageway, stopping just around the corner from the voices of the giants so that he can catch his breath and hopefully catch them off guard enough to get the first attack in.

[sblock=Psion]Kull is going to stop about 60ft short of the closest giant.  From the map this appears to be out of the line of sight of the giants.  On the following round he will then run around the corner, _Greater Rage_ and attack.  I assume that with a movement of 70ft/round he will be able to reach the giant 60ft away (i.e. there is nothing in the way that will slow Kull down).[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 19, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

The second Davreya finishes his spell, Kullrund is off rushing down the corridor.  "Wait!  Oh, blast.  I'm not sure this is going to work out."

Davreya turns to Peja.  "I'm a little worried...  It didn't occur to me at first, but I think the giants actually _want_ us to rush in.  Maybe I'm being paranoid, but this is beginning to feel like a trap."

Davreya sprints cautiously up the corridor, taking cover at the junction.  Peering around the corner, he watches the giants carefully, trying to spot any signs of trickery.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Assuming my Haste spell got off successfully, I'm going to creep forward and try to find a position where I can see the giants but still have some degree of cover relative to them (by peering around a corner, if possible).  If possible, I'll then attempt a Spot check to see if I can notice anything unusual about the setup.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Feb 19, 2007)

[sblock=All]
The cure and the haste went off successfully. I'll assume everyone who hasn't posted yet will follow Davreya and Kull. And it's been (checks) 7 days since Garrel posted, prepping to attack, so I'm going to assume he attacks.

I'm gonna work up my map when I get a chance.[/sblock]

The party, after receiving the benefit of haste and cure spells, proceeds up the tunnel. Daylight peeks around the corner. Ahead is a massive female giant, and a few other giants behind her that look primed for combat. The giants look ready to bear down on the party.

Just then, there is some noise from behind the giants, out of sight, which draws their attention.

Out of sight from the rest of the party, Garrel lays into the surprised elder giant with an surprise attack as he comes out of etherealness, and strikes twice, once tellingly. However, the creature with it's impressive girth, is not felled. Garrel gets the impression that if his weapon was a bit smaller, that strike would not have been so telling.

[sblock=Garrel's attack details]
Two strikes hit, one was a crit, total damage 108.

Garrel - full attack sneak attacks (1d20+25=45, 1d20+20=38, 1d20+15=19, 6d6+11=38, 6d6+11=32, 6d6+11=31)

Garrel sneak attack crit (1d20+25=38, 6d6+11=38)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Davreya]
The only thing that strikes you as unusual is that these giants are quite a bit bigger than the mature ones you met outside, yet despite that, three of the giants appear young.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Garrel has acted. The rest of the party is in the tunnel and may act.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Feb 19, 2007)

*Map update*

[sblock]
I took the liberty of moving Ari up in the order.[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 19, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]As I said, Ari is going to hold her action until one of her more physically imposing ccompatriots moves forward, then station herself behind them and _chain missile_ the curs.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 19, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

Hoping to take advantage of the diversion caused by Garrel's attack, Kullrund rushes forward from around the corner, scimitar drawn and blood pumping from the rage rising within him.  He charges into the nearest giant which is currently blocking the passageway.

[sblock=OOC]Kull is _Greater Raging_ and is going to _Power Attack_ the nearest giant for 8.

Invisible Castle attack roll is here

1d20+24+3-8-> [6,24,3,-8] = (25)

If AC 25 is a hit then Kull does 2d4+1d6+2d6+10+12-> [3,4,2,1,2,10,12] = (34)

The damage roll can be found here

If the attack hits then Kull takes 1d6-> [4] = (4)

The roll is here

Well I had to get some sucky rolls sooner or later.  A 6 for the attack roll and then a total of 5 on 3d6.  And then when I roll 1d6 for my damage I get a 4.  Still, it could be a whole lot worse.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Feb 19, 2007)

[sblock=Ari]
Looks like Kull's your man...
[/sblock]

Kull charges the giantess, with Ari close behind. Kull catches the giantess off guard, and hews into her leg.

[sblock=Kull]
Your attack hit and did the stated damage
[/sblock]

Ari stops short and incants a spell. Missiles of energy fly from her fingers and fly out to hit the giantess, but the missiles vaporize and do no further damage.

[sblock=Ari]
Chain missile spell penetration rolls: primary, juvenile 1, juvenile 2, adult. (1d20+13=19, 1d20+13=30, 1d20+13=16, 1d20+13=26)

You don't have any effect that bolster your caster level, do you? You _barely_ missed the primary spell penetration roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Feb 19, 2007)

[sblock=Status]
Garrel, Kull, and Ari have acted.

Doorgath (and Reisha), Peja, and Davreya have turns remaining.
[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 20, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

Hearing Peja come up behind him, Davreya holds up a hand.  "Peja, do you see that?  These giants are all noticeably larger than the ones we met outside, but...they're younger.  How can that be?"  His curiosity piqued, Davreya activates his _detect magic_, peering at the giants to see what sorts of strange auras might be lingering upon them.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Just using _detect magic_ as a standard action, and I'll skip my move action.  If possible, I will take a free five-foot stop and try to squeezt over to the side, giving the bears room to move past.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Feb 20, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Updated previous map
[/sblock]

Davreya speaks a brief spell as he steps back.

[sblock=Davreya]
There's a cluster of magical auras coming from the left... presumably from Garrel. No unusual active enchantments emanate from the giants themselves.[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 20, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> [sblock=Ari]
> Chain missile spell penetration rolls: primary, juvenile 1, juvenile 2, adult. (1d20+13=19, 1d20+13=30, 1d20+13=16, 1d20+13=26)
> 
> You don't have any effect that bolster your caster level, do you? You _barely_ missed the primary spell penetration roll.[/sblock]




[SBLOCK=Psion]
I believe Ari has something of the sort as a fatespinner, I'll have to check when I get home.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 21, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Already at work casting a spell, Peja grunts at Davreya then returns his focus back to his spellcraft.  His spell completed, the dwarf makes ready to shuffle forward to stay near the others so that they may benefit from his protective ward.  "C'mon, Dav, stay close.  Yer better off by me side than behind that rock there."

[sblock=OOC]Peja casts _magic circle against evil_.  +2 to AC and saves vs. evil, hedges out outsiders, mental domination/compulsion and the like.  Hopefully these creatures are evil.   [/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 21, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Psion]
> I believe Ari has something of the sort as a fatespinner, I'll have to check when I get home.[/SBLOCK]




[SBLOCK=Psion]
Nope, she can increase save DCs but not level checks to overcome SR.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Feb 22, 2007)

Peja intones a spell as he shuffles up next to Davreya.

[sblock=OOC]
I didn't see anyone else moving. Didn't misunderstand, did I?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ari]
Okay, the effect failed then. Perhaps something to keep in mind for next level's feat choice. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Doorgath (and Reisha) have actions remaining.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Feb 24, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
NPCing Doorgath until nightbreeze comes back.
[/sblock]

Doorgath and Reisha advances to the bend in the passage. Seeing the action ahead, Doorgath stops and intones and gestures as best as he can in bear shape. Reisha grunts impatiently.

[sblock=OOC]
Doorgath is casting a summoning spell.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Feb 25, 2007)

*Giants act!*

[sblock=OOC]
I'm going to handle the opposed rolls on the grapple checks to speed things up. Neither Kull or Garrel have their grapple mods figured; my BOTE calculation guess is Kull = 22, Garrel = 21

Initial grapples:
Giantess grapple: touch attack, grapple (1d20+26=44, 1d20+36=52, 1d6+11=12)
Elder giant touch attack; grapple (1d20+26=41, 1d20+36=38, 1d6+11=15)
Opposed grapple (1d20+22=28)
Edit: Per Olaf's post, this is actually 7 higher.
Garrel opposed grapple (1d20+21=30)

Pins/moves
Giantess grapple: pin, move (1d20+31=37, 1d20+26=41)
Elder giant touch attack; grapple (1d20+31=38, 1d20+26=44)
Opposed grapple (1d20+22=38, 1d20+22=35)
Edit: Per Olaf's post, this is actually 7 higher.
Garrel opposed grapple (1d20+21=38, 1d20+21=28)
[/sblock]


The giantess moves to scoop up Kull with alarming skill. Obviously of similar training, the elder giant tries a similar move on Garrel.

The giantess grabs a hold of Kull, but fails to pin or drag him.

The elder giant, on the other hand, pins Garrel and moves to the edge of the precipice.

[sblock=Status]
Giants have acted. Garrel are grappled and pinned; Kull is grappled.

Entire party may act as they post. Doorgath has a summoning pending.
[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 25, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

Davreya's eyes grow wide as he sees the elder giant hauling Garrel to the cliff's edge.  "He's going to toss Garrel off the side!"  Davreya quickly takes a step forward and places a hand on Peja's shoulder.  "We've got to get over there!"

Davreya's spell only takes a few seconds to cast.  As the energy discharges, he tightens his grip on Peja's shoulder and reaches forward to touch Reisa's flank.  _Hope this works..._

[SBLOCK=OOC]I'll take a free five-foot step forward, then attempt a Dimension Door spell.  I'll send the three of us over to the other side of the giants, just to the south and east of the elder giant currently holding Garrel.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Feb 25, 2007)

Davreya, Peja, and Reisha wink out of existence, to appear next to the giant struggling with Garrel.






[sblock=Status]
Turns remaining:
Davreya
Paja
Garrel
Doorgath/Reisha
Kullrund
Ari
[/sblock]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 26, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

"Sorry honey, but you're really not my type.  Plus you're coming on a little too strong for my liking.  Perhaps we can just be friends?", gasps Kullrund, trying to break himself free from the Giantess' grip.

[sblock=OOC]Full attack (of which some, and possibly all attacks will be used to escape from the grapple).  Kull will attempt to break the grapple with his first iterative attack.  If he is successful then he will attack the giantess with any remaining attacks (with no Power Attack).

Invisible Castle roll to break the grapple is here.

1d20+29-> [20,29] = (49)  (Another natural 20!      My luck has returned...although she hasn't made her roll yet)

If Kull does break free from the grapple then his 2 remaining attacks on the Giantess are:

1d20+19+3-> [9,19,3] = (31) The roll is here.
1d20+14+3-> [15,14,3] = (32) The roll is here.

EDIT: I just realised that the 15 was actually a threat.  The roll to confirm the threat is here

1d20+14+3-> [7,14,3] = (24)

Assuming those 2 attacks hit (AC 25 was a hit last round), the 2 attacks do:

2d4+1d6+2d6+10+3-> [3,1,1,6,6,10,3] = (30)
2d4+1d6+2d6+10+3-> [4,1,1,1,3,10,3] = (23)

The damage rolls can be found here.

If the roll to confirm the critical is successful (Kull hit AC 24 on the confirmation roll) then he deals an additional:

2d4+1d6+2d6+10+3-> [3,1,5,6,6,10,3] = (34)

The damage rolls can be found here.

If the attacks hits then Kull takes the following damage:

1d6-> [3] = (3)
1d6-> [6] = (6)

The damage rolls can be found here.

Assuming that I manage to escape from the Giantess' grapple and confirm the crit, I am very happy with that round of combat from Kull.  Slightly below average damage and his own weapon continues to give him some good damage but overall a good outcome.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 26, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Peja grunts in surprise as Davreya grabs hold of both him and Reisha.  "What the bloody--Dav!!"   In an instant, the trio flash back into existance on the other side of the giants near Garrel.  Stifling a strong urge to empty his stomach after surreptitiously being voided more than 70 feet in the blink of an eye, Peja shivers and instead glares at Dav.  With a second grunt of surprise, Peja soon realizes the tactical advantages of being relocated, however, and after deftly stepping backward away from the giant grappling Garrel, Peja quickly begins weaving another spell, this time aimed at the female giantess and her kin.  The dwarf holds aloft his wooden holy symbol of Delundar just as a vertical column of divine fire roars downward to engulf the female giantess and the male giant beside her. 

[sblock=Psion]Peja moves five feet backward out of reach of the giant grappling Garrel and casts _flame strike_ on the giantess and the giant beside her.  Cylinder of divine fire with a 40-foot height and a 10-foot radius centered right between the female giantess and the male standing to her left.  14d6 dmg, reflex save DC 22 for half.  Half the damage is fire damage, the other half is divine damage.

Peja's AC vs giants is 24 (20 +4 dwarf racial dodge bonus).  

If the giants are evil, then Peja and those within 10 feet of him may benefit from his _magic circle against evil_ spell for +2 to AC.  This may make Peja's AC 26.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Feb 26, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Giantess opposed grapple check (1d20+36=47)
The giantess loses her grip on Kull and Kull struck her twice (no crit)
[/sblock]

Kull kicks away from the giantess, grips his Falchion, and strikes her twice, drawing a little blood.

Peja calls down a column of flames on the giantess and one of the younger giants. The column of sarcred flame scorched the young giant, but the flames shrink away from the giantess and fail to affect her.

[sblock=OOC]
Peja spell penetration rolls (1d20+14=29, 1d20+14=18)
Peja flame strike damage (14d6=59)\
Young giant reflex save (1d20+5=21)

The young giant fails a reflex save and takes full damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Turns remaining:
Davreya
Peja
Garrel
Doorgath/Reisha
Kullrund
Ari

I'll have to wait until I get home to do a map update.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 27, 2007)

Disappointed that her last spell seemed to fizzle before it could have any effect, Ariornvuraurix mutters some arcane syllables to herself and fades from view.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
_Greater Invisibility_. She'll then move one square right and two squares down to get a better line of sight to the giants.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 28, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel activates his blinking ring, and when he goes ethereal, simply takes a 5' step out of the giants grip and readies himeself to whop giant butt in a bit.  Or, at least so he tries.   Never thought about grappling and etherealness before but seems reasonable given he cna go though doors/walls and such during blinks. . .


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2007)

Ari fades from sight.

Doorgath finishes his incantation, and a swirling mass of clouds appear on the cliffside next to a giant. The living storm buffets one of the younger giants, and then shocks both of the younger giants.

[sblock=OOC]
Storm Elemental attacks/damage (1d20+27=32, 4d6+14=29, 1d20+27=47, 4d6+14=23)
Storm Elemental - electrical shock damage (nonlethal) (8d4=22)

One young giant takes 52 damage. Both take 11 electrical damage.
[/sblock]

Reisha moves closer to the elder giant and swipes with a claw, but misses.

[sblock=OOC]
Reisha claw attack/damage (1d20+24=25, 2d4+12=16) 
[/sblock]

Doorgath grunts and gestures anew, this time calling down a column of flame on the same two giants scorched by Peja's attack. This time, the younger giant shrugs off the attack, but the giantess is scorched.

[sblock=OOC]
Doorgath flamestrike penetration/damage (1d20+14=15, 1d20+14=29, 14d6=50)

50 points of damage to the giantess.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ruling]
Okay, here's how I am going to handle it:
On your turn the movement rules prevail-you can automatically escape, but risk a little damage.

On the giant's turn, the attack rules prevail -- each grapple check they make has a 50% chance of letting you slip free.
[/sblock]

Garrel activates his ring of blinking and slips away from the giant.

[sblock=OOC]
I'll try to get the giants' turn in the morning.
[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Mar 2, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

Davreya, slightly stunned from his teleportation spell, takes a step backward and cooly observes the battlefield.  _These giants are suprisingly tough_, he thinks, watching as Reisha's claws fail to penetrate her opponent's tough hide.  _I'm going to need some kind of edge if I want to make it past their defenses_.

Davreya begins mumbling to himself, calling upon his divinatory magic to help him find the giants' weak spots.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Taking a five-foot step diagonally backward and casting True Strike.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 8, 2007)

Peja nods in satisfaction as the giantess appears to take some damage from the others' spells.  _"If'n I cain't git her meself, at least the others can."_  Wondering to himself what other tactics might prove fruitful, the dwarf starts considering how to get the best of the giantess.


----------



## Psion (Mar 9, 2007)

*Giants act again*

The two giants to the south seem alarmed at the arrival on new guests, including a rather large bear. One steps forward and both take swings at Reisha, while Reisha swats at the incoming giant.

[sblock=OOC]
Reisha claw attack on young giant #1:
Reisha claw attack/dmg (1d20+24=44, 2d4+12=16) 

Young giant club attack on Reisha:
Giant greatclub attack (1d20+27=29, 4d6+18=31) 

Elder giant club attacks on Reisha
Elder giant attacks (1d20+27=46, 1d20+22=39, 1d20+17=37, 1d20+12=13) 
3 hits:
Greatclub damage (4d6+18=37, 4d6+18=32, 4d6+18=33) 
[/sblock]

Reisha deals a gash to the giant, but the onslaught of clubs takes him down.

The younger giant to the north swings at the storm elemental and strikes it 3 times

[sblock=OOC]
Young giant attacks (1d20+27=40, 1d20+22=24, 1d20+17=33, 1d20+12=15)
Greatclub damage (4d6+18=35, 4d6+18=33, 4d6+18=32)
(-5 to each damage for DR)
[/sblock]

The giantess grabs a club and swings at Kull
[sblock=OOC]
Giantess attack/damage. (1d20+27=29, 4d6+18=28) 

That should hit you, kull. Feel free to subtract your barbarian CR.
[/sblock]

[sblock=status]
Reisha is down. Where his body is (now marked by a blank circle) obstructs the square, slowing movement and possibly providing cover to medium or smaller creatures.

All party members may act.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Mar 9, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel combines the benefits of blinking and keeps up haste to make a rapid series of sneak attacks on the closest giant


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 10, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]

Foregoing his spellcraft, Peja resorts to old-fashioned drubbing and moves forward 5 feet to swing his quarterstaff in an arc at the giant in front of him.  The dwarf does his best not to lose his footing amongst the stone and rock littering the precipice's edge.

[sblock=Psion]Move 5 feet.  +1 Qtrstaff Undead Bane*  +12/+7    1d6+3     x2.
First and second swing w/quarterstaff AC 18, 22.
Damage on first and second swing, if successfull dmg 9, 6.
Not sure if anyother magical effects are going on at the moment that might modify the attack/damage, but Peja should still have a _magic circle against evil _ spell going for +2 to AC vs. evil for a 10-ft radius centered on himself.
[/sblock]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 13, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

Kullrund, swings his falchion at the giantess, capitalising on her split-second change of focus as she picks up her club.

[sblock=OOC]
Invisible Castle AoO roll on the Giantess is here.

1d20+24+3+1-8-> [2,24,3,1,-8] = (22) (My luck had to turn eventually.  I only needed a 5 to hit!)[/sblock]


Shocked at missing his initial swing at the Giantess, Kullrund focuses even harder and presses his attacks on the Giantess even further.

[sblock=OOC]  Full attack on the Giantess.  I get an extra attack at my highest BAB thanks to _Haste_.

1d20+24+3+1-8-> [2,24,3,1,-8] = (22)
1d20+19+3+1-8-> [6,19,3,1,-8] = (21)
1d20+14+3+1-8-> [10,14,3,1,-8] = (20)
1d20+24+3+1-8-> [9,24,3,1,-8] = (29)

The rolls are here. Looks like my luck has definitely turned for the moment.  5 rolls and nothing better than a 10 (which still missed).

2d4+1d6+2d6+10+3+12-> [2,1,4,1,1,10,3,12] = (34)


The damage roll can be found here.

Kull takes the following damage from the hit:

1d6-> [2] = (2)

The damage roll can be found here.

And so ends a craptastic round of rolling.  5 attacks (3 at Kull's highest BAB) for only 1 hit.  Looks like the universe hit back at me after I got a little too cocky.      Let's just hope Kull can survive the return hits from the Giantess.[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Mar 13, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

As Reisa falls, bloodied and broken by the giant's clubs, Davreya grimaces in sympathy.  "Hells," Davreya curses to himself,  "that was _my_ fault..." He looks up at the giants, the divinatory magic still burning in his eyes and mind.

Moving swiftly around Reisa's fallen form, Davreya takes up position just behind the bear and beside an outcropping of rock.  With a flick of his wrist, he sends his glowing rapier toward the nearest giant.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I'm moving one space to the east, then diagonally one space to the northeast, then one space north.  This should put me just behind Reisa's body and next to a wall (which may hopefully grant me some cover from the giant).  I'm assuming the giants have reach, so here's a Tumble check to move through giant's threat range without incurring an Attack of opportunity. (1d20+18=22)  Here's my attack roll as well: Rapier attack (1d20+26=35).  Note that I am benefiting from the _true strike_ spell cast in the last round (+20 bonus) and have a penalty for fighting defensively (-4).  If that's a hit, then you'll need this information: Rapier damage plus shocking grasp (stored spell). (1d6+3=4, 5d6=18).  Total of 22 damage.

Future plans: Next round I intend to take a five-foot step back into full cover and recast _shocking grasp_.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 14, 2007)

Displeased with the current state of affairs, the invisible Ari gestures and whispers an arcane incantation, sending a barely-visible sphere hurtling at the giantess.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Orb of Force. No SR. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Psion (Mar 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]


			
				Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Garrel combines the benefits of blinking and keeps up haste to make a rapid series of sneak attacks on the closest giant




I assume this means you want me to handle the details?

Blink miss rolls for 4 attacks (1d100=50, 1d100=13, 1d100=15, 1d100=19) 

Yeesh... 3 blink misses!

Blinking hasted sneak attack roll (1d20+28=41, 6d6+11=29) 

29 damage.
[/sblock]

Garrel continues his attack on the elder giant. The first blow is decisive, but the remainder are foiled by the magic of his ring.

[sblock=Peja]


			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Not sure if anyother magical effects are going on at the moment that might modify the attack/damage,




Were you hasted? That's an addition +1 attack (which won't make a difference) and an extra attack during a full attack (which might). If you were hasted, feel free to resolve an additional attack at full.
[/sblock]

Peja swings twice at the giant who steps back and avoids an appreciable blow.

Kullrund directs a series of slashes at the giantess. The creature's girth and reach keep most slashes from harming her, but Kull lands a strike.

Davreya skirts around Reisha's fallen form and jabs at a young giant.

[sblock=OOC]
Ari Orb of force touch attack; damage (1d20+8=17, 10d6=38) 

Giantess is dropped below half hp in one blow...
Giantess fort save (1d20+19=22) 

Is staggered the next turn and can only take a half-round action.
[/sblock]

Ari invisibly conjures a ball of force and hurls it at the Giantess. And it's a palpable hit! The giantess stumbles back under the onslaught.

[sblock=status]
Everyone has acted except Doorgath. If CB wants to post her next attack (assuming I'm right about the haste), I'll post Doorgath tomorrow.)
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 15, 2007)

Carrying through his last swing, a _hasted_ Peja hurriedly swings a third time at the giant he'd previously missed twice.  

[sblock=Psion]Peja hits AC 28.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=919563 . I rolled for 27 but forgot to add in the +1 for being hasted, so AC 28 total.  Damage is 4.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=919568[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Mar 19, 2007)

*Doorgath's action*

Seeing his companion fall, Doorgath grunts what must be a curse. Frustrated and running out of options, he presses against Kull and swipes the giantess over his head.

[sblock=OOC]
Doorgath's Dire Bear form has reach, but Kull provides the giantess cover.

Doorgath wild shape(dire bear) full attack (claw/claw/bite)(attack rolls x 3 / dmg x 3). (1d20+20=36, 1d20+20=34, 1d20+15=16, 2d4+10=16, 2d4+10=15, 2d8+5=19)

2 claws hit.
[/sblock]

Kull ducks as the Doorgath's fierce form impacts the giantess. She flies backwards in a spray of blood as the second claw hits and collapses.

The storm elemental Doorgath summoned continues its attack. It shocks the elder giant and the northmost young giant. The young giant's eyes roll back into his head as he lapses into unconsciousness. The elemental buffets the elder giant, who remains standing.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 19, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]


Peja casts a spell and yells in giant for the Elder to stay its course.  "Yer surrounded and alone!  Lay down yer arms an' mercy may be yers ter claim!"  To Davreya, Peja mutters, "Hold off, Dav, hold off.  Mayhap we'n talk with this bugger.  See if ye can git Ari ter hold off, too."

[sblock=Psion]Cast _tongues_ and speak.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Mar 20, 2007)

[sblock=Peja]


			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Peja casts a spell and yells in giant for the Elder to stay its course.  "Yer surrounded and alone!  Lay down yer arms an' mercy may be yers ter claim!"  To Davreya, Peja mutters, "Hold off, Dav, hold off.  Mayhap we'n talk with this bugger.  See if ye can git Ari ter hold off, too."
> 
> [sblock=Psion]Cast _tongues_ and speak.[/sblock]




Make a diplomacy check.
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 20, 2007)

Diplomacy roll = 23.


----------



## Fenris2 (Mar 20, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel mumbles, 'Parly with giants?  Sigh."  Garrel readies an action to attack if the giant looks like its going to try something...  

Same routine if it does, blinking (leaving on) and hasted.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 20, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

With the Giantess and Giant near Kull both down, Kull moves up to threaten the remaining Elder Giant.

"Come on Peja, let me have some more fun.  The party was just getting started."


----------



## Psion (Mar 21, 2007)

The elder giant motions to his son to stay his hand. He warily moves toward his fallen son, and is relieved to see him still breathing. He casts his gaze upon his bloodied daughter, however, and a dour, angry look crosses his face.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 21, 2007)

Peja lowers his quarterstaff to a non-threatening posture and, holding up a hand to stop Kullrund, says in Giant from where he stands, "I can heal yer son.  Yer daughter,"  Peja guesses, gesturing to the female, "was of tougher meat an' fell because we feared her strength.  I do no know if she can be brought back, but if'n yer willin' ter make a peace treaty, mayhap I can heal her too.  I'll be needin' ye ter back slowly away first, though."   Peja choses his words and gestures as carefully as possible, to indicate he wishes a peaceful outcome to his parlay.  Watching the giant with a great deal of caution, Peja mutters under his breath about not wanting the clan to ever get wind of a dwarf treating with giants.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 22, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

Kull lowers his weapon into a not threatning position but watches the 2 giants warily, alert for any possible attack.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 22, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]

Trusting her dwarven comrade's instinct, Ari dismisses her invisibility, but maintains a respectful distance from the giants.


----------



## Fenris2 (Mar 22, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Peja mutters under his breath about not wanting the clan to ever get wind of a dwarf treating with giants.





[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Garrel quitely agrees, "I should hope not."


----------



## nonamazing (Mar 24, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

Davreya, frowning, watches Peja parley with the giants.  _I can't understand exactly what she's saying, but the tone of her voice seems clear enough.  She's trying to calm them down._

"Careful, Peja," Davreya whispers.  "I don't believe we can trust them..."  He steps away from cover as he speaks, putting his weapon away.  He carefully moves to stand next to Peja, adopting a non-threatening posture.


----------

